# Με αφορμή ένα σχολείο και τη στάση του απέναντι στους Ρομά...



## bernardina (Nov 1, 2012)

Κανονικά η είδηση θα έπρεπε να μπει στο νήμα για τους Χρυσαυγίτες...
Γιατί μόνο εφήμερα δεν είναι, όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, αυτά τα φαινόμενα. Και ο βούρκος δεν έχει πάτο.


Οι σύλλογοι γονέων του 7ου και 10ου Δημοτικού σχολείου Χαλανδρίου πήραν απόφαση να μη γίνονται δεκτά στα εν λόγω σχολεία παιδάκια Ρομά!
Συνάντηση με τον διευθυντή σπουδών του υπουργείου Παιδείας έχουν αυτή την ώρα οι διευθυντές του 7ου και 10ου Δημοτικού σχολείου Χαλανδρίου, κ.κ. Γιώργος Κυριαζόπουλος και Γιάννης Κοσμόπουλος, μετά την απόφαση του Συλλόγου γονέων και κηδεμόνων να μη γίνονται δεκτά στα εν λόγω σχολεία παιδάκια Ρομά.
Σύμφωνα με το enikos.gr, ο υποδιευθυντής του 7ου Δημοτικού σχολείου, κ. Δημήτρη Μητρόπουλο, τόνισε ότι ως Διοίκηση «δεν έχουμε κανένα θέμα να δεχθούμε στο σχολείο μας, όλα τα παιδιά, είτε λέγονται Ρομά, είτε είναι μαύρα, είτε αντιμετωπίζουν μαθησιακές δυσκολίες. Είμαστε ένα σχολείο ανοιχτό για όλα τα παιδιά. Ακριβώς για αυτό έχουν σήμερα συνάντηση και οι διευθυντές των σχολείων με τον αρμόδιο, προκειμένου να διευθετηθεί το θέμα μέσω του υπουργείου».
Η απόφαση αυτή των γονέων ελήφθη μετά από ψηφοφορία του Συλλόγου, την Παρασκευή 26 Οκτωβρίου, κατά την οποία 234 γονείς ψήφισαν υπέρ του να μην γίνονται δεκτά τα παιδάκια Ρομά στο σχολείο, 4 κατά ενώ υπήρχε και μία λευκή ψήφος.

Μωδ: ξεκινήσαμε εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Ωραία - και τώρα μπορούν να αποφασίσουν να μη βρέχει. Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχει η απόφασή τους. Απορώ γιατί μπαίνουν καν στον κόπο οι διευθυντές να μιλήσουν με το υπουργείο.

Γιατί αν είναι να αποφασίζει ο καθένας ό,τι του καπνίσει, αποφασίζω κι εγώ να μην πηγαίνουν οι φόροι μου στο σχολείο τους. Ε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

Έλεος. Πραγματικά όμως. Δεν είναι ιδιωτικό σχολείο, ηλίθιοι γονείς. Από πού κι ως πού λαμβάνονται τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις σε ένα ελεύθερο, δωρεάν σχολείο;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Έλεος. Πραγματικά όμως. Δεν είναι ιδιωτικό σχολείο, ηλίθιοι γονείς. Από πού κι ως πού λαμβάνονται τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις σε ένα ελεύθερο, δωρεάν σχολείο;



Από τότε που η χυδαιότητα της ψυχής και του μυαλού απέκτησε άλλοθι. Και παντρεύτηκε την ηλιθιότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Μα ούτε και σε ιδιωτικό θα μπορούσαν - θα είχε πλάκα πάντως να αρχίσουν οι Ρομά να τους κάνουν αγωγές, να μην ξέρουν από πού τους ήρθε (και μετά ξύπνησα, αλλά τέλος πάντων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Το 234-4 δεν μας λέει τίποτα;


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Ξέρουμε ποιό ήταν το σκεπτικό της απόφασης του συλλόγου; Γιατί έτσι όπως είδα την είδηση δεν μας λέει τίποτα. 
Είπαν ότι γενικώς και αορίστως δεν θέλουν παιδιά Ρομά ή τα δυο-τρία παιδιά Ρομά που είναι φασαρίες και αναστατώνουν το σχολείο; Μήπως δεν τους αρέσει το ότι εμφανίζονται και εξαφανίζονται οι Ρομα-θητές εποχιακά; Και γενικά μισή ενημέρωση έχουμε και δεν ξέρω τι να πω. 

Από την άλλη, όπως είπε κι η Παλάβρα, αυτές οι αποφάσεις δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμες, και το ότι οι διευθυντές των σχολείων είχαν συνάντηση στο υπουργείο κλπ απλά δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν πρόκειται για ξεκάθαρη περίπτωση "δε γίνεται, πάμε στο επόμενο θέμα".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Πάντως, η απόφαση των γονέων δεν υποχρεώνει κατ’ ουδένα τρόπο το σχολείο να την εφαρμόσει. Συνεπώς για ποιο λόγο το θέμα έφτασε στο υπουργείο Παιδείας; Ο κ. Μητρόπουλος ρωτήθηκε για το θέμα και η απάντησή του ήταν: «προκειμένου να δοθεί μια κατεύθυνση για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα». 

http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/syllogos-goneon-apokleiei-paidia-roma

«Για να μην τα βάζω εγώ με τους τρελούς, ας τ' ακούσουν από το υπουργείο, δηλαδή».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μα ούτε και σε ιδιωτικό θα μπορούσαν.



Το ξέρω, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν το βρίσκω μεμπτό να διαλέγει το ιδιωτικό σχολείο ποιον θέλει με ό,τι κριτήρια θέλει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ξέρω, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν το βρίσκω μεμπτό να διαλέγει το ιδιωτικό σχολείο ποιον θέλει με ό,τι κριτήρια θέλει.


Άντε πάλι από την αρχή... Το ξέρεις ότι το ξανασυζητήσαμε αυτό πρόσφατα, έτσι; Εκεί που λέγαμε για τη διάκριση των φύλων σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις; Ότι απαγορεύεται. Στην πολιτισμένη Ευρώπη; Ε, το ίδιο κι εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ξέρουμε ποιό ήταν το σκεπτικό της απόφασης του συλλόγου; Γιατί έτσι όπως είδα την είδηση δεν μας λέει τίποτα.
> Είπαν ότι γενικώς και αορίστως δεν θέλουν παιδιά Ρομά ή τα δυο-τρία παιδιά Ρομά που είναι φασαρίες και αναστατώνουν το σχολείο; Μήπως δεν τους αρέσει το ότι εμφανίζονται και εξαφανίζονται οι Ρομα-θητές εποχιακά; Και γενικά μισή ενημέρωση έχουμε και δεν ξέρω τι να πω.



Μπαρντόν; Για το δεύτερο το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι "και;". Για το πρώτο όμως, τι σχέση έχει το αν είναι Ρομά ή Αλβανοί ή Έλληνες; Όταν κάποιος προκαλεί προβλήματα, το σχολείο μπορεί να τον αποβάλει. Τι ακριβώς ρόλο παίζει η εθνικότητα και αναφέρεται;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άντε πάλι από την αρχή... Το ξέρεις ότι το ξανασυζητήσαμε αυτό πρόσφατα, έτσι; Εκεί που λέγαμε για τη διάκριση των φύλων σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις; Ότι απαγορεύεται. Στην πολιτισμένη Ευρώπη; Ε, το ίδιο κι εδώ.



Έτσι είναι. Γιατί με αυτό το σκεπτικό, στην Αμερική και στη Νότιο Αφρική κάποτε διάλεγαν ελεύθερα τα μαγαζιά, τα σχολεία κλπ. να έχουν μόνο λευκούς πελάτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άντε πάλι από την αρχή... Το ξέρεις ότι το ξανασυζητήσαμε αυτό πρόσφατα, έτσι; Εκεί που λέγαμε για τη διάκριση των φύλων σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις; Ότι απαγορεύεται. Στην πολιτισμένη Ευρώπη; Ε, το ίδιο κι εδώ.



Είπα: "το ξέρω". Και ξαναλέω ότι όχι μόνο δεν το βρίσκω μεμπτό να καθορίζει μια ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ επιχείρηση με ποιους θα συναλλάσσεται αλλά το θεωρώ κι ανήθικο να επεμβαίνει το κράτος σε κάτι που είναι καθαρά προσωπικό. Εδώ μάλιστα είναι 1000% ανήθικο, γιατί τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία δεν αποτελούν ούτε την μόνη ούτε την "μόνη" επιλογή του μαθητή. Δεν θέλω το κράτος δερβέναγα να μου λέει τι θα κάνω στην ζωή μου, από την στιγμή που δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είπα: "το ξέρω". Και ξαναλέω ότι όχι μόνο δεν το βρίσκω μεμπτό να καθορίζει μια ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ επιχείρηση με ποιους θα συναλλάσσεται αλλά το θεωρώ κι ανήθικο να επεμβαίνει το κράτος σε κάτι που είναι καθαρά προσωπικό. Εδώ μάλιστα είναι 1000% ανήθικο, γιατί τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία δεν αποτελούν ούτε την μόνη ούτε την "μόνη" επιλογή του μαθητή. Δεν θέλω το κράτος δερβέναγα να μου λέει τι θα κάνω στην ζωή μου, από την στιγμή που δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν.


...είπε ο λευκός του νοτιοαφρικανικού απαρτχάιντ. Όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ...είπε ο λευκός του νοτιοαφρικανικού απαρτχάιντ. Όχι;



Όχι κι ας μην κάνουμε πάλι την ίδια συζήτηση. Θα πρέπει ήδη να ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι απεχθάνομαι τον ρατσισμό κάθε είδους, από τον φυλετικό μέχρι τον ηλικιακό (που το 99% της κοινωνίας ξεχνάει, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση). Ωστόσο σιχαίνομαι και τον κρατικό παρεμβατισμό. Απ' την στιγμή που για κάθε μαγαζί που δεν δέχεται π.χ. Κορεάτες, μπορώ να ανοίξω 1,000,000 άλλα μαγαζιά που να δέχονται μόνο Κορεάτες, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν το κράτος κάνει διακρίσεις κι επιτρέπει ή απαγορεύει πράγματα με βάση τυχαία κριτήρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Helle, δεν είναι θέμα γούστου. Είναι αξιωματικό θέμα.

Αν δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε στην ίδια αξιωματική βάση, έχουμε πρόβλημα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά υπάρχουν διεθνείς συνθήκες που απαγορεύουν την πρακτική την οποία υπερασπίζεσαι, Χέλλε. Με δυο λόγια, όχι, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις στο όνομα της ελευθερίας του λόγου/της συμπεριφοράς/του οτιδήποτε, από τη στιγμή που η ελευθερία αυτή καταπατά δικαιώματα άλλων και τους προσβάλλει ως προσωπικότητες. Δεν είναι τυχαία τα κριτήρια με τα οποία παρεμβαίνει το κράτος, έχουν να κάνουν με την προάσπιση των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων.


Crime of apartheid, που ορίζεται στη Διεθνή σύμβαση για την εξάλειψη και καταστολή του εγκλήματος του φυλετικού χωρισμού (απαρτχάιντ) του ΟΗΕ. 

*Any *legislative measures and *other measures* calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognised trade unions, the *right to education*, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;​

Διεθνής σύμβαση για την εξάλειψη κάθε μορφής φυλετικής διάκρισης:
(d) Each State Party shall prohibit and bring to an end, by all appropriate means, including legislation as required by circumstances, racial discrimination by any persons, group or organization; ​

Το Καταστατικό της Ρώμης του Διεθνούς Ποινικού Δικαστηρίου (Η Ελλάδα είναι μέρος). 

Με δυο λόγια, *όχι, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε διακρίσεις εις βάρος καμίας διαφορετικής φυλετικής ομάδας.*

Πες το κρατικό παρεμβατισμό, δεν ενδιαφέρει. Το θέμα είναι ότι από τη στιγμή που ζεις σε μια οργανωμένη κοινωνία, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Helle, δεν είναι θέμα γούστου. Είναι αξιωματικό θέμα.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε στην ίδια αξιωματική βάση, έχουμε πρόβλημα.



Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα στην διακήρυξη που να αντιτίθεται σ' αυτό που λέω. Ούτε καν αυτό που παραθέτει η Παλάβρα έχει σχέση. Η επιλογή των συναλλαγών του ιδιώτη δεν αρνείται κανένα γενικό δικαιώμα κανενός στην συμμετοχή του οποιουδήποτε πράγματος. Σε λίγο θα μας πείτε ότι η δημιουργία συλλόγων που δέχονται μόνο συντοπίτες τους είναι παράνομη και αθέμιτη.

Παλάβρα, πού κολλάει η άρνηση του δικαιώματος στην εκπαίδευση; Προσφέρει εκπαίδευση το κράτος ή όχι; Είναι υποχρεωμένο ή όχι; Πώς η άρνηση ενός ιδιώτη γίνεται λοιπόν άρνηση στην εκπαίδευση;

Γενικά, αυτό που λέτε είναι μια πολύ ειδική ανάγνωση της διακήρυξης των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, που στην πραγματικότητα καταστρατηγεί όλα τα βασικά δικαιώματα του ιδιώτη και άρα καταργεί τον ίδιο της τον εαυτό. Δεν είναι ίδιο πράγμα η δημόσια ζωή, το κράτος και οι ιδιώτες.

Το να έχεις επιλογές είναι ανθρώπινο. Αν ένα καφέ δεν θέλει άτομα με μαύρα μαλλιά, θα πάω σε ένα άλλο. Έχω ελεύθερη επιλογή. Δεν μπορεί να είναι υποχρεωμένος να με δεχτεί ο ιδιοκτήτης, αν δεν θέλει, γιατί δεν προσφέρει κάποιο βασικό αγαθό που αλλιώς το στερούμαι ούτε είναι ο μοναδικός που το προσφέρει. Και φυσικά κι εγώ δεν θέλω να είμαι σε έναν χώρο που βρίσκομαι μόνο γιατί ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι υποχρεωμένος να με δεχτεί, ωστόσο δεν με θέλει. Ελευθερία, ελευθερία και ελευθερία. Τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Helle, ας βάλουμε στην άκρη την άποψή σου. Αν οι Ρομά πάνε στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο, ξέρουν αυτοί (στο δικαστήριο) πιο καλά από εσένα και τους γονείς τους νόμους με τους οποίους θα γίνουμε άλλη μια φορά ρεζίλι.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το 234-4 δεν μας λέει τίποτα;



Πείτε με καχύποπτο, αλλά είναι σίγουρα ακριβής η είδηση; Αυτό το 234-4 δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να το πιστέψω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το να έχεις επιλογές είναι ανθρώπινο. Αν ένα καφέ δεν θέλει άτομα με μαύρα μαλλιά, θα πάω σε ένα άλλο. Έχω ελεύθερη επιλογή. Δεν μπορεί να είναι υποχρεωμένος να με δεχτεί ο ιδιοκτήτης, αν δεν θέλει, γιατί δεν προσφέρει κάποιο βασικό αγαθό που αλλιώς το στερούμαι ούτε είναι ο μοναδικός που το προσφέρει. Και φυσικά κι εγώ δεν θέλω να είμαι σε έναν χώρο που βρίσκομαι μόνο γιατί ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι υποχρεωμένος να με δεχτεί, ωστόσο δεν με θέλει. Ελευθερία, ελευθερία και ελευθερία. Τίποτα άλλο.


Κι αν *όλα* τα καφέ, υπό την απειλή της Καφέ Νύχτας, δεν θέλουν άτομα με μαύρα μαλλιά, θα αλλάξεις γειτονιά, πόλη, χώρα, ήπειρο, πλανήτη ή θα ασκήσεις την ελευθερία να πιεις τον καφέ στο σπίτι σου; Μέχρι να σε διώξει η Καφέ Νύχτα και από το σπίτι σου.

Οι απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα θέματα δόθηκαν από την ανθρωπότητα με πολύ πόνο και πολύ αίμα.
Η ελευθερία χωρίς κανόνες δεν είναι ελευθερία, είναι ασυδοσία και δικτατορία του ισχυρού.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 1, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Πείτε με καχύποπτο, αλλά είναι σίγουρα ακριβής η είδηση; Αυτό το 234-4 δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να το πιστέψω.


Κι εγώ δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ να το πιστέψω -όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, αφού βλέπω τι γίνεται γύρω μου, παρά μόνο γιατί είχα τον ευσεβή πόθο να πρόκειται για υπερβολή ή ακόμη και ψέμα.
Γι' αυτό, λοιπόν, δεν αρκέστηκα στον πρώτο ιστότοπο που συνάντησα την είδηση αλλά έψαξα κι αλλού. Κι αν πρόσεξες, προτίμησα να ποστάρω αυτήν που βρίσκεται στην Πύλη της Εκπαίδευσης. Αν αναπαρήγαν ψευδή είδηση, τότε την πάτησα κι εγώ. Όμως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει κανέναν να την διαψεύδει.

Ένα δευτερεύον στοιχείο που με εντυπωσίασε είναι το μέρος. Πόσοι Ρομά ζουν στο Χαλάνδρι; Και γιατί ένιωσε την ανάγκη ο σύλλογος να αποκλείσει τα παιδάκια τους;
Όχι πως έχει_* απολύτως καμία*_ σημασία, αλλά έτσι, for the record...


----------



## panadeli (Nov 1, 2012)

Δεν δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω την είδηση, αλλά τους αριθμούς. Και όχι μόνο την πραγματικά απίστευτη αναλογία -98% δεν έβγαζε ούτε ο Τσαουσέσκου τις παλιές καλές μέρες-, αλλά και τον καθαρό αριθμό των 239 (!) γονέων που υποτίθεται ότι πήγαν στη συνέλευση του συλλόγου και μάλιστα ψήφισαν κιόλας. Τόσοι πολλοί; Και πού άραγε έγινε η συνάντηση, σε πανεπιστημιακό αμφιθέατρο; 
Μήπως είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος, και το πραγματικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν, ας πούμε, 23-4;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το να έχεις επιλογές είναι ανθρώπινο. Αν ένα καφέ δεν θέλει άτομα με μαύρα μαλλιά, θα πάω σε ένα άλλο. Έχω ελεύθερη επιλογή. Δεν μπορεί να είναι υποχρεωμένος να με δεχτεί ο ιδιοκτήτης, αν δεν θέλει, γιατί δεν προσφέρει κάποιο βασικό αγαθό που αλλιώς το στερούμαι ούτε είναι ο μοναδικός που το προσφέρει. Και φυσικά κι εγώ δεν θέλω να είμαι σε έναν χώρο που βρίσκομαι μόνο γιατί ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι υποχρεωμένος να με δεχτεί, ωστόσο δεν με θέλει. Ελευθερία, ελευθερία και ελευθερία. Τίποτα άλλο.


Κατ' αρχάς, δεν μπορείς να εξανίστασαι με τον αποκλεισμό των Ρομά από το δημόσιο σχολείο και να τον υποστηρίζεις όταν γίνεται από ιδιωτικό. Μπορεί ο εργοδότης στη μία περίπτωση να είναι το κράτος, και στην άλλη ένας άνθρωπος, όμως το κράτος κι αυτό αποτελείται από ανθρώπους. Γιατί θεωρείς ότι οι άνθρωποι του κράτους δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν αυτό που έχει, κατ' εσέ, δικαίωμα να κάνει ο ιδιώτης; Μπορεί να σου πει το κράτος «φτιάχνω ένα σχολείο μόνο για μπλε, και ένα σχολείο μόνο για πορτοκαλί». Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν είσαι πορτοκαλί ΔΕΝ σου στερεί το δικαίωμα να μορφωθείς, αλλά να φοιτήσεις στο σχολείο των μπλε. Το ίδιο που κάνει και ο ιδιώτης. Απαρτχάιντ.

Και δεν έχει καμία σημασία το ότι μπορείς να βρεις το αγαθό που σου στερεί ο ιδιοκτήτης του φανταστικού καφέ σου και αλλού. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του φανταστικού καφέ σου, σου εμποδίζει την πρόσβαση σε ένα δημόσιο χώρο στον οποίο έχουν πρόσβαση ελεύθερα άλλοι άνθρωποι. Άλλο είναι η ιδιωτική σφαίρα, δηλαδή το σπίτι του, και άλλο η δημόσια, δηλαδή το μαγαζί του. Αν δέχεσαι ότι οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να αποκλείουν από *δημόσιους* χώρους άλλους ανθρώπους, δέχεσαι ότι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει ευρύτερα, από όλους, και να έχουμε μελλοντικά μια κοινωνία όπου όλοι οι λευκοί φτιάχνουν καφέ μόνο για λευκούς. Τι θα εμποδίσει όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες καφέ να μιμηθούν τον ιδιοκτήτη του φανταστικού καφέ σου; Απαρτχάιντ.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 1, 2012)

Εγώ σκέφτομαι να βγάλω κάποια συμπεράσματα για το πού οδηγεί το "ελευθερία, ελευθερία και ελευθερία, τίποτα άλλο", αλλά λέω να μην ανάψω άλλα φιτίλια. Εξάλλου το περιέγραψε και ο Παζολίνι στο _Σαλό_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πόσοι Ρομά ζουν στο Χαλάνδρι;


Πίσω από το Νομισματοκοπείο, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια υπάρχει καταυλισμός.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι έχω παρόμοιες απορίες με αυτές που λέει η μπέρνι για την είδηση. Δεν μας τα λέει όλα και δεν ξέρουμε γιατί οι γονείς πήραν αυτή την απόφαση, κι αυτό θα ήθελα να το ξέρω. 

Σχετικά με αυτά του Ελληγενή, να πω μόνο ότι διακρίσεις αντιμετωπίζουμε κάθε μέρα στη ζωή μας για χίλιους λόγους. Ορισμένοι λόγοι έχουν νομοθεσία από πίσω τους που απαγορεύει τις διακρίσεις. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι οι άλλες διακρίσεις εξαφανίζονται. 
Επίσης, σε μια καφετέρια, όπως είπατε, ο διευθυντής έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί να εξυπηρετήσει κάποιους πελάτες. Και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έχετε πάει ποτέ σε μέρος που ήταν υποχρεωτική η γραβάτα ή απαγορεύονταν τα αθλητικά, π.χ. (ενδυματολογικός ρατσισμός). Πρόσφατα στην τηλεόραση είδα ένα πείραμα: είχαν στείλει μια παρέα ανήλικες σε διάφορα κλαμπ της νεολαίας (σα θείτσα ακούγομαι). Η μία από αυτές ήταν παχύσαρκη. Όλες ήταν περιποιημένες και ντυμένες κατάλληλα. Σε όλα τα μαγαζιά τους αρνήθηκαν την είσοδο, χωρίς να δίνουν εξηγήσεις ή λέγανε γεμίσαμε κλπ. Σε ένα τους είπαν εμπιστευτικά διώξτε τη χοντρή και θα σας αφήσουμε να μπείτε. 

Στα ιδιωτικά σχολεία δεν χρειάζεται να απαγορεύσουν κάποιους μαθητές, έχουν τρόπο να τους κάνουν να φεύγουν οικειοθελώς, άμα θέλουν.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2012)

Για μένα η "είδηση" αυτή, έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένη, εξεικονίζει απόλυτα τι ΔΕΝ είναι δημοσιογραφία. Είναι ντροπή! Δεν περιμένω άρθρα τύπου ΝΥΤ (ποιος εργοδότης θα πλήρωνε για κάτι τέτοιο;), αλλά τουλάχιστον πάρε δυο γνώμες, κι από τις δυο πλευρές, μάθε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα, η αφορμή έστω, που προκάλεσε την ψηφοφορία, βρες έναν γονιό από τους 24... όσους είναι, και πρόσθεσε μια-δυο παραγράφους. Ντροπή για το σανό που μας δίνουνε και τρώμε!

Ωστόσο, ας μην υπερβάλλουμε. Το πρόβλημα με τους Τσιγγάνους μαθητές στα δημόσια σχολεία είναι γνωστό εδώ και δεκαετίες, και έχει δώσει δεκάδες ανάλογα περιστατικά, και άρα δεν έχει σχέση με την ΧΑ κλπ. Μπορεί η συγκυρία να κάνει τα πάντα να δένουν μαζί της, αλλά αδικούμε τα προβλήματα όταν ερμηνεύουμε με βάση τη συγκυρία και ταμπελάρουμε κάπως ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων. Αλλά κι εγώ σε δικές μου εικασίες βασίζομαι τώρα που το γράφω αυτό, ακριβώς επειδή η "είδηση" δεν είναι δημοσιογραφικά επεξεργασμένη. Το ίδιο περίπου ποσοστό πληροφορίας θα αποκομίζαμε και από το Μήτσο της γειτονιάς. Αν και αυτόν, αν τον ρωτούσαμε, σίγουρα θα είχε να μας εξηγήσει κάτι παραπάνω...


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

:clap::up::upz:
Πέστα βρε Κώστα!


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Ψάχνοντας να βρω μια άκρη για την είδηση βρήκα αυτό που γράφτηκε πριν την ψηφοφορία των γονέων.
Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι ότι αποφασίστηκε να ενταχθούν στο σχολείο στο εγγύς μέλλον μαθητές από τον τοπικό καταυλισμό και κάποιοι γονείς αντιδρούν με τις γνωστές δικαιολογίες (εμβολιασμοί κλπ), που φυσικά δεν είναι τελείως αβάσιμες αλλά φαίνεται να είναι παραφουσκωμένες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Κατ' αρχάς, δεν μπορείς να εξανίστασαι με τον αποκλεισμό των Ρομά από το δημόσιο σχολείο και να τον υποστηρίζεις όταν γίνεται από ιδιωτικό. Μπορεί ο εργοδότης στη μία περίπτωση να είναι το κράτος, και στην άλλη ένας άνθρωπος, όμως το κράτος κι αυτό αποτελείται από ανθρώπους. Γιατί θεωρείς ότι οι άνθρωποι του κράτους δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν αυτό που έχει, κατ' εσέ, δικαίωμα να κάνει ο ιδιώτης; Μπορεί να σου πει το κράτος «φτιάχνω ένα σχολείο μόνο για μπλε, και ένα σχολείο μόνο για πορτοκαλί». Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν είσαι πορτοκαλί ΔΕΝ σου στερεί το δικαίωμα να μορφωθείς, αλλά να φοιτήσεις στο σχολείο των μπλε. Το ίδιο που κάνει και ο ιδιώτης. Απαρτχάιντ.



Μα, νομίζω ότι είναι προφανής η διαφορά μεταξύ κράτους-ιδιώτη. Το κράτος είναι υποχρεωμένο να αντιμετωπίζει τους πάντες ισότιμα, γιατί: α) ό,τι κάνει αφορά την δημόσια ζωή και είναι καθολικό και β) απέναντι στο κράτος έχεις υποχρεώσεις και άρα το κράτος έχει υποχρεώσεις απέναντί σου. Συγκεκριμένα, έχεις δυο βασικές υποχρεώσεις απέναντι στο κράτος: να πληρώνεις φόρους και να υπακούς στους νόμους του. Από την στιγμή που όλοι έχουν αυτές τις υποχρεώσεις, ισότιμα, το κράτος υποχρεούται να μην κάνει απολύτως καμμιά διάκριση στις παροχές του. Αντιθέτως, απέναντι στον ιδιώτη δεν έχεις καμμιά υποχρέωση και άρα δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να έχει αυτός υποχρεώσεις απέναντί σου (υποχρεώσεις αποκτά μόνο όταν συνομολογηθεί η συναλλαγή).

Ας δώσω κι ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα του πόσο διαφορά έχει το τι κάνει το κράτος με το τι κάνει ο ιδιώτης και πόσο θεμιτή είναι η διάκριση. Όταν πας σε μια ταβέρνα ή ένα μπαρ, ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να σου κεράσει ποτά είτε γιατί σε ξέρει κι έτσι θέλει είτε γιατί έχεις κάνει μεγάλη κατανάλωση είτε γιατί έτσι τού κάπνισε (έχει κέφια). Οι άλλοι πελάτες θα πληρώσουν για τα δικά τους ποτά, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι έχουμε διάκριση ως προς την ισότιμη μεταχείριση στην πληρωμή αγαθών. Κανείς μα κανείς δεν θα το θεωρούσε αυτό λογική κατηγορία. Όλοι το βλέπουν ως δικαίωμα του ιδιώτη να κεράσει όποιον θέλει. Αν όμως το κράτος το κάνει, είναι 100% ανήθικο και αθέμιτο. Ας πούμε να σε αφήνει ο ιδιοκτήτης ενός δημοτικού καφέ να μην πληρώνεις, γιατί είσαι γνωστός του δημάρχου. Αυτό γιατί κάθε τι που ανήκει στο δημόσιο χρηματοδοτείται από το δημόσιο και δεν έχεις περιθώριο επιλογής αν θα συμμετέχεις ή όχι, με τους φόρους σου.



Palavra said:


> Και δεν έχει καμία σημασία το ότι μπορείς να βρεις το αγαθό που σου στερεί ο ιδιοκτήτης του φανταστικού καφέ σου και αλλού. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του φανταστικού καφέ σου, σου εμποδίζει την πρόσβαση σε ένα δημόσιο χώρο στον οποίο έχουν πρόσβαση ελεύθερα άλλοι άνθρωποι. Άλλο είναι η ιδιωτική σφαίρα, δηλαδή το σπίτι του, και άλλο η δημόσια, δηλαδή το μαγαζί του. Αν δέχεσαι ότι οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να αποκλείουν από *δημόσιους* χώρους άλλους ανθρώπους, δέχεσαι ότι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει ευρύτερα, από όλους, και να έχουμε μελλοντικά μια κοινωνία όπου όλοι οι λευκοί φτιάχνουν καφέ μόνο για λευκούς. Τι θα εμποδίσει όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες καφέ να μιμηθούν τον ιδιοκτήτη του φανταστικού καφέ σου; Απαρτχάιντ.



Θα τους εμποδίσει η ανθρώπινη φύση. Πάρα πολύ απλά. Κι εσύ κι ο Dr, έτσι όπως προσεγγίζετε το θέμα, είναι σαν να παραδέχεστε ότι η ανθρώπινη φύση είναι εκ των πραγμάτων υπέρ του ρατσισμού και δη του φυλετικού. Μα, ο ρατσισμός είναι προϊόν του πολιτισμού και της παιδείας, δεν είναι καθόλου φυσικό πράγμα. Κατ' επέκταση, το να πας από τον έναν στους όλους είναι λογικό άλμα. Το ότι το κάνει ένας δεν σημαίνει ούτε στο ελάχιστο ότι θα το κάνουν όλοι. Δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά αυτό. Άλλωστε αποδεικνύεται από το γεγονός που αναφέρει η SBE. Δηλαδή, το θες ή όχι, διακρίσεις κάνουν τα μαγαζιά, συνέχεια. Όμως την συμπεριφορά αυτή δεν την ακολουθούν όλα τα συναφή μαγαζιά. Υπάρχουν μέρη που δεν επιτρέπουν άντρες χωρίς συνοδούς, αλλά δεν είναι ότι αυτό το κάνουν όλοι. Και μάλιστα αυτού του είδους οι διακρίσεις είναι πιο εύκολο να εξαπλωθούν και να γίνουν μαζικές, γιατί δεν έχουν ουσιαστικές συνέπειες για τους ιδιοκτήτες.

Τέλος, να σας θυμίσω ότι το ίδιο το κράτος κάνει ίσως την μεγαλύτερη διάκριση όλων: προσφέρει δωρεάν τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση αλλά όχι σε όλους. Υπάρχει βέβαια η δικαιολογία ότι ο διαχωρισμός είναι πραγματολογικός, στην βάση της προσπάθειας του μαθητή, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν παύει να στηρίζεται σε έμφυτες, τυχαίες, γενετικές ικανότητες. Αρνείται την εκπαίδευση σε άτομα που δεν έχουν τόσο υψηλή νοημοσύνη ή έχουν μειωμένη απόδοση για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο. Δεν είναι καθόλου επί ίσοις όροις σύγκριση, καθότι η απόδοση του μαθητή εξαρτάται εν πολλοίς από την δουλειά που γίνεται στο σπίτι κι εκεί τα περιβάλλοντα διαφέρουν πολύ από παιδί σε παιδί. Άρα στηρίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό σε παράγοντες που το παιδί δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει, για να του στερήσει μελλοντικά το δικαίωμα στην τριτοβάθμια. Η κρατική παιδεία πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν για όλους ή για κανέναν.-


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Ελληγενή, δεν μου απάντησες στην ερώτηση για τα καφενεία. Αν όλοι δεν με δέχονται, θα πρέπει να ανοίξουν κρατικά καφενεία; Γιατί αν είμαι χοντρός και δεν με δέχονται γι' αυτό, άντε να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να αδυνατίσω και αν είμαι ατημέλητος, άντε να ευπρεπιστώ. Και, μια άλλη απορία. Στην απόλυτη ελευθερία σου συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η ελευθερία να αγοράσω ένα όπλο και να στην μπουμπουνίσω; Αν όχι, γιατί όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Καλά, το θέμα της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης που αναφέρεις παραπάνω μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο στο οποίο έγραφε ο Τοτός συνέχεια εκθέσεις για το μυρμήγκι, και του είπε η δασκάλα του, που ήθελε να τον κάνει επιτέλους να γράψει και κάτι άλλο, «γράψε για τον ελέφαντα», κι ο Τοτός έγραψε «ο ελέφαντας είναι ένα μεγάλο, πολύ μεγάλο ζώο, πιο μεγάλο από το μυρμήγκι. Το μυρμήγκι είναι...»

Για το εντός θέματος: δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν γίνονται διακρίσεις, γι' αυτό υπάρχουν τα δικαστήρια, για να βγάζουν οι αδικημένοι λεφτά από όσους πιστεύουν, π.χ., ότι ευπρεπίζεται το μαγαζί τους αν διώξουν τους χοντρούς. 



Hellegennes said:


> Μα, ο ρατσισμός είναι προϊόν του πολιτισμού και της παιδείας, δεν είναι καθόλου φυσικό πράγμα.



Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι προσεγγίζεις το θέμα ουτοπικά: οι άνθρωποι είναι κατά βάση από τη φύση τους καλοί, ο ρατσισμός και η ξενοφοβία είναι προϊόντα παραπληροφόρησης, επομένως αρκεί να μορφώσουμε τις μάζες και μετά ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει όλες τις ελευθερίες του κόσμου, και η κοινωνία θα αυτορρυθμιστεί και μετά όλα θα λειτουργούν τέλεια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν όλοι δεν με δέχονται, θα πρέπει να ανοίξουν κρατικά καφενεία;



Η παχουλή έφηβη που δεν τη δέχονται τα κλαμπ τι θα πρέπει να κάνει, Δόχτορα;
Ή ο ασχημομούρης που τον αγνοούν οι γκόμενες;

ΥΓ Παλ, οι άνθρωποι είναι κατά βάση καλοί, αλλά πάντα θέλουν να διαφέρουν ή να αισθάνονται καλύτερα από τους άλλους.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η παχουλ/η έφηβη που δεν τη δέχονται τα κλαμπ τι θα πρέπει να κάνει, Δόχτορα;
> Ή ο ασχημομούρης που τον αγνοούν οι γκόμενες;


Αυτό είναι σαφές παράδειγμα του γιατί οι συζητήσεις που κάνουμε καταλήγουν σε παρεξηγήσεις. Η επιλογή ερωτικού συντρόφου είναι *άσχετη* με το θέμα μας. Το κλαμπ από την άλλη είναι ένας δημόσιος χώρος, που δεν έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει διακρίσεις βάσει της εμφάνισης. Το ότι αυτές γίνονται στην πράξη δεν σημαίνει ούτε ότι είναι σωστό να γίνονται, ούτε ότι είναι νόμιμο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Έστω ότι η επιλογή ερωτικού συντρόφου είναι άσχετη, που δεν είναι, όλα στον ίδιο παρανομαστή καταλήγουν. 
Το υπόλοιπο Παλ δείχνει γιατί οι συζητήσεις μας καταλήγουν στο τίποτα, γιατί δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες προαπαιτούμενες γνώσεις. 

Το κλάμπ δεν είναι "δημόσιος χώρος", όπως ο δρόμος είναι δημόσιος χώρος. Το κλαμπ είναι ιδιωτικός χώρος που δέχεται το κοινό. Ιδιωτικοί χώροι είναι και τα ξενοδοχεία, και οι καφετέριες κλπ κλπ.
Έντιτ πριν αρχίσουμε να παιζουμε με τις λεξεις, όλα αυτά τα μέρη είναι άνοιχτα για το κοινό αλλά δεν είναι κοινοί χώροι, ούτε ανήκουν στο κοινό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι προσεγγίζεις το θέμα ουτοπικά: οι άνθρωποι είναι κατά βάση από τη φύση τους καλοί, ο ρατσισμός και η ξενοφοβία είναι προϊόντα παραπληροφόρησης, επομένως αρκεί να μορφώσουμε τις μάζες και μετά ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει όλες τις ελευθερίες του κόσμου, και η κοινωνία θα αυτορρυθμιστεί και μετά όλα θα λειτουργούν τέλεια.



Μα είναι καλοί εκ φύσεως. Αν δεν έχεις αυτό για προϋπόθεση δεν χτίζεις ελεύθερες κοινωνίες. Ο άνθρωπος είναι καλός, όσο είσαι καλός απέναντί του. Και αταβιστικά να το δεις, είναι το μόνο που έχει λογική. Οι άνθρωποι γίνονται "κακοί" εξαιτίας αρκετά ελέγξιμων παραγόντων. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν δεν ήταν, η παιδεία κι ο πολιτισμός έχουν την δύναμη να μετατρέψουν τον άνθρωπο σε πολιτισμένο. Σκέψου μόνο πόσο πολιτισμένος είναι ο άνθρωπος σε σχέση με 50,000 χρόνια πριν, πόσο εξευγενισμένη είναι η φύση μας, με τέχνες, κανόνες ευγένειας, σεβασμούς, πραότητα. Αυτά δεν είναι καθόλου φυσικά μας χαρακτηριστικά. Έχει αλλάξει τόσο η φύση μας λόγω του πολιτισμού, που η φύση (το φυσικό περιβάλλον) πλέον μάς φαίνεται... "άγρια". Ακόμα και σε σχέση με 100 χρόνια πίσω, είμαστε απίστευτα πιο πολιτισμένοι. Η σχέση των αντρών με τις γυναίκες, οι καλοί τρόποι, η συμπεριφορά μας... όλα έχουν αλλάξει χάρη στην εκπαίδευση. Δεν είμαστε πλέον αγροίκοι, σαν μέσος όρος κοινωνίας. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Ελληγενή, δεν μου απάντησες στην ερώτηση για τα καφενεία. Αν όλοι δεν με δέχονται, θα πρέπει να ανοίξουν κρατικά καφενεία; Γιατί αν είμαι χοντρός και δεν με δέχονται γι' αυτό, άντε να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να αδυνατίσω και αν είμαι ατημέλητος, άντε να ευπρεπιστώ. Και, μια άλλη απορία. Στην απόλυτη ελευθερία σου συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η ελευθερία να αγοράσω ένα όπλο και να στην μπουμπουνίσω; Αν όχι, γιατί όχι;



Απάντησα πιο πάνω, στην Παλάβρα, που έγραφε λίγο-πολύ το ίδιο πράγμα. Δεν γίνεται να μην σε δέχονται όλοι. Κι ακόμη κι αν δεν σε δέχονταν, ποια βασική σου ανάγκη καλύπτει το καφενείο σαν χώρος, που οι καφενετζήδες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου προσφέρουν; Αν δεν υπήρχαν καφενεία τι θα έκανες; Τώρα, στην νεοφιλελεύθερη φιλοσοφία περιλαμβάνεται η ελεύθερη οπλοκατοχή, αλλά εγώ διαφωνώ μ' αυτό για πρακτικούς λόγους, όχι θεωρητικούς. Έτσι όπως το θέτεις βέβαια, είναι λογικό σφάλμα. Όχι, δεν είναι ελευθερία να κάνεις κάτι που μου στερεί βασικές μου ελευθερίες. Ελευθερία είναι κάτι που προϋποθέτει την διατήρηση των ελευθεριών των υπολοίπων, αλλιώς είναι σχήμα οξύμωρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Μπα, το εκπληκτικό είναι ότι ξεκινήσαμε από το δικαίωμα όλων των παιδιών για μόρφωση σε δημόσια σχολεία και για να στηρίξουμε τα αστήριχτα φτάνουμε σε παχουλές γκόμενες στα κλαμπ. Ό,τι λάχει. Ας πάει η παχουλή με ένα κανάλι ή δυο σφίχτερμεν μαζί, να δεις για πότε θα μπει μέσα.

Και όχι, δεν είναι αυτόνομες πόλεις-κράτη τα καταστήματα *δημοσίου* ενδιαφέροντος (εστιατόρια, ξενοδοχεία, καφετέριες κλπ). Υπάρχουν νόμοι και κανόνες που πρέπει να τηρούν.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2012)

Το κείμενο των Χαλανδριωτών ενημερώνει πολύ ωραία, γιατί ακριβώς εξετάζει ένα-ένα τα ζητήματα, απαντά στις αιτιάσεις και παράλληλα καταδικάζει τη στάση των γονιών, καταγγέλλοντας και τον αμιγώς ναζιστικό δάκτυλο (ή τη ναζιστική μερίδα μεταξύ των γονιών) που δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει στις μέρες μας, όταν οι δημοσκοπήσεις δίνουν στο ναζιστικό κόμμα την τρίτη θέση στη Βουλή και ποσοστό 13%. Κατά τα άλλα, απ' όσο θυμάμαι από τις εφημερίδες το συχνότερο ζήτημα ήταν ανέκαθεν η διαφορά μαθησιακού επιπέδου και οι συχνές απουσίες των Τσιγγανόπουλων, τα έμπα-έβγα τους (λόγω του βιοπορισμού των γονιών τους) και οι συνακόλουθες δυσλειτουργίες στην τάξη, πέρα από την κλασική και πάγια αίσθηση ότι ο Τσιγγάνος είναι ο κατεξοχήν Άλλος: εθνοτικά, πολιτιστικά, γλωσσικά, εθιμικά κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Δόχτορα, τα δημοσίου ενδιαφέροντος που λες, μπορούν να παραβούν τους νόμους χωρίς να φαίνεται ότι τους παραβαίνουν. Αυτό λέμε από την αρχή. 
Έτσι, για να επιστρέψουμε στο σχολείο, το ιδιωτικό σχολείο μπορεί να αρνηθεί να δεχτεί κάποιους μαθητές με κανονικότατες και νομιμότατες δικαιολογίες. Πώς μπορείς να αποδείξεις ότι δεν πήραν το παιδί σου για το λόγο που σου λένε;


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Κατά τα άλλα, απ' όσο θυμάμαι από τις εφημερίδες το συχνότερο ζήτημα ήταν ανέκαθεν η διαφορά μαθησιακού επιπέδου και οι συχνές απουσίες των Τσιγγανόπουλων, τα έμπα-έβγα τους (λόγω του βιοπορισμού των γονιών τους) και οι συνακόλουθες δεισλειτουργίες στην τάξη



Προβλήματα τα οποία μεταθέτουν την ευθύνη στους γονείς των τσιγγάνων μαθητών, από τη μία, και που εύλογα ανησυχούν τους γονείς των υπόλοιπων μαθητών. Τι μέτρα λαμβάνονται για αυτά τα προβλήματα;


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2012)

Γράφει το κείμενο που βρήκες, ότι τα παιδιά θα πήγαιναν (θα πάνε) έτσι κι αλλιώς σε ειδική τάξη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

To είδα, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο σα να πηγαίνουν σε σχολείο αποκλειστικά για Ρομά; Δηλαδή το προβλημα της ένταξης παραμένει. 
Α, και επισης το άρθρο λέει για τάξη υποδοχής, που σημαίνει ότι μετά τα παιδιά θα πάνε σε κανονική τάξη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2012)

Ε ναι, μα το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Δεν γίνεται να το αγνοήσει κανείς. Και ναι, η στόχευση είναι η ένταξη, σαφώς, όπως και πρέπει.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 1, 2012)

Εντάξει μωρέ, το επόμενο βήμα είναι να αποκλείσουμε και τα παιδιά που πάσχουν από διάφορα σύνδρομα και χρειάζονται υποστηρικτικά προγράμματα σε τμήματα ένταξης. Αφού προκοπή δεν κάνουν, και επιβαρύνουν και τον _Έλληνα Φορολογούμενο_. Στην τελική, αφού ορίσαμε τους "Lebensunwertes Leben", απλό, πολύ απλό δεν είναι να φτιάξουμε και την κατηγορία "Ζωή ανάξια να μορφωθεί"; Σιγά το πράμα!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Πέρα απ' αυτό που λέει ο Δόκτωρ (ότι για τους φραγμούς που επιχειρείται να τεθούν από ιδιώτες σε τρίτους όσον αφορά το δικαίωμα αυτών των τρίτων για πρόσβασή τους στη δημόσια υποχρεωτική —η τριτοβάθμια ΔΕΝ είναι υποχρεωτική βαθμίδα, Hellegennes— εκπαίδευση, καταλήξαμε να το αντιμετωπίζουμε ως θέμα επιλογής καφενείου), τόσο κόπο σάς κάνει να δείτε τι λέει ο νόμος (εκτός πια κι αν οι «προαπαιτούμενες γνώσεις» συνίστανται σε κάτι άλλο);

http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?option=ozo_content&perform=view&id=3815&Itemid=657&lang
*Είναι νόμιμη ενέργεια η απαγόρευση εισόδου στα κέντρα διασκέδασης και σε άλλα συναφή καταστήματα (μπαρ, club κλπ.);*
Το θέμα αυτό στο γενικό του πλαίσιο, πρόκειται για ζήτημα, το οποίο εξετάζεται από την Αστυνομική Αρχή που θα κληθεί και θα επιληφθεί, ως συγκεκριμένο κάθε φορά συμβάν και με βάση τις εκάστοτε συνθήκες και τα πραγματικά περιστατικά που θα της αναφερθούν ή θα διαπιστωθούν από την ίδια.
Ως συγκεκριμένη πράξη, η απαγόρευση εισόδου σε κατάστημα, *σύμφωνα με δικαστηριακή νομολογία *παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον, τόσο από *ποινικής πλευράς*, όσο και από *πλευράς αστικού δικαίου*.● *Από ποινικής πλευράς*, εφόσον ο παθών, διά της συγκεκριμένης πράξης, αισθανθεί καταφρόνηση και ότι προσβάλλεται η τιμή του με έργο δύναται, από πλευράς Ποινικού Δικαίου, να υποβάλλει *έγκληση για εξύβριση* (άρθρο 361 Π.Κ.), σε βάρος του υπαιτίου.
● *Από πλευράς Αστικού Δικαίου*, εφόσον με την πράξη αυτή προσβλήθηκε η προσωπικότητα του ενδιαφερομένου και ένοιωσε ότι αποτέλεσε σε βάρος του μειωτική διάκριση, αυτό *συνιστά αδικοπραξία* (άρθρο 914 Α.Κ.), παρέχοντας σε αυτόν *αξίωση για ικανοποίηση της ηθικής βλάβης που υπέστη *(άρθρα 57-59 Α.Κ.). Η ικανοποίηση συνίσταται σε πληρωμή χρηματικού ποσού, σε δημοσίευμα ή σε οτιδήποτε επιβάλλεται από τις περιστάσεις (Σχετική τυγχάνει ή *υπ’ αριθ. 23238/2006* *Απόφαση *του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Θεσσαλονίκης).​.
Για μια άλλη κλασική περίπτωση ιδιοκτησίας που τίθεται στην εξυπηρέτηση του κοινού υπό όρους (βλ. #36), σας θυμίζω ότι φυσικά και η λεγόμενη "άρνηση κούρσας" στα ταξί είναι επίσης παράνομη.

Για το τι ισχύει με τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία (βλ. #13) και τα όρια στη δυνατότητα του κράτους να θεσπίζει κανόνες που διέπουν το πώς θα συναλλαχθεί μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση με τους πελάτες της (να επισημάνω με την ευκαιρία ότι η επιχειρηματικότητα δεν είναι κατά νόμον ένα ξέφραγο αμπέλι· το κράτος σού δίνει μεν άδεια λειτουργίας αλλά κι εσύ είσαι υποχρεωμένος να λειτουργείς εντός ενός συγκεκριμένου πλαισίου το οποίο το ίδιο το κράτος μπορεί να το αλλάξει και μονομερώς όποτε θέλει), αναρωτιέμαι, Hellegennes, αν γνωρίζεις ότι ο νόμος π.χ. δεν επιτρέπει σε ένα ιδιωτικό σχολείο της υποχρεωτικής βαθμίδας να εκδιώξει έναν μαθητή κατά τη διάρκεια της σχολικής χρονιάς επειδή οι γονείς του οφείλουν δίδακτρα. Η απάντηση είναι βέβαια «όχι, δεν μπορεί» — αλλά, επειδή ισχύει κι αυτό που λέει η SBE στο #27 («Τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία έχουν τρόπο να κάνουν έναν μαθητή να φύγει οικειοθελώς, άμα θέλουν»), ας ρωτήσω κι εγώ:

Αν κάτι είναι παράνομο αλλά εντούτοις γίνεται από κάποιους και σε κάποια κλίμακα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έγινε αυτομάτως νόμιμο; Ή ότι πρέπει να καταργηθεί η έννοια της νομιμότητας, μήπως;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Και κάπου εδώ ακούγεται ένα σφυράκι να χτυπά ένα έδρανο και ένα case closed, θαρρώ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Ζαζ, ευχαριστώ για την παράθεση της νομοθεσίας ώστε να μπορούμε όλοι να μιλάμε με τις ίδιες γνώσεις. 

Τώρα, για να πεις ότι κάτι είναι παράνομο θα πρέπει να μπορείς να αποδείξεις την παρανομία. Και μέχρι τώρα συσκευή που να διαβάζει το μυαλό κάποιου και να μαθαίνουμε τις προθέσεις του δεν έχουμε. Έτσι αν ένα σχολείο αρνηθεί να πάρει ένα παιδί κατόπιν κλήρωσης ή εξετάσεων, τρέχα εσύ να αποδείξεις ότι η κλήρωση ήταν στημένη ή οι βαθμολογητές πιο αυστηροί με αυτό το παιδί, αν μπορείς. Για να βάλεις το παιδί σου σε ένα σχολείο που μπορεί να αδιαφορήσει όταν τα άλλα παιδιά θα το πειράζουν- και μπορεί να αδιαφορήσει μόνο για ένα δευτερόλεπτο, όσο χρειάζεται για να καταλάβει το παιδί σου ότι είναι ανεπιθύμητο, και μετά να κάνει όλα τα νόμιμα. Η ζημιά θα έχει γίνει και δεν θα μπορείς να τους πεις και τίποτα. Ο λογικός γονιός πάει αλλού, κι αυτό κάνουμε όλοι μας όταν τρώμε πόρτα στα κλαμπ ή σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση που αποφασίζουμε ότι τα οφέλη της διαμαρτυρίας είναι λιγότερα από τα προβλήματα. 
Και μια που αναφέρεις τι ισχύει σχετικά με τα κέντρα διασκεδάσεως με πόρτα, αν σου αρνηθούν την είσοδο χωρίς να σε κάνουν να αισθανθείς καταφρόνηση κλπ κλπ κι από μέσα τους σκέφτονται "ε, όχι και να σε αφήσω να μπεις μέσα ρε σκυλάραπα/ αδερφάρα/ πουρό/ χοντρέ/ λέτσε";


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Π2, dream on.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Α ναι, το ξέρω, είμαι αθεράπευτα αισιόδοξος.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

SBE, είναι άλλο το να υπάρχει νόμος που να σε προστατεύει και ο νόμος αυτός να καταστρατηγηθεί (είτε περιπτωσιακά είτε συστηματικά), και είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό το να συγκεντρωθούν κάποιοι συμπολίτες σου και να αποφασίσουν από μόνοι τους ότι επιθυμούν να καταστρατηγηθεί ο νόμος σε βάρος δικό σου και να έχουν επιπρόσθετα και την απαίτηση το αίτημά τους αυτό να γίνει δεκτό και από τις τρεις εξουσίες.

Εάν δεν θέλεις να το καταλάβεις αυτό, δεν είναι θέμα γνώσεων το αν μπορεί να γίνει κουβέντα ή όχι, αλλά άλλου μήκου κύματος. Εντελώς άλλου, όμως... 


ΥΓ Εντωμεταξύ το άλλο, το ότι «για να πει κάποιος πως κάτι είναι παράνομο θα πρέπει να αποδείξει και την παρανομία», αυτό κι αν είναι λογική πλάνη! Ο νόμος περιγράφει την έκνομη συμπεριφορά και την άδικη πράξη — το εάν οι _συγκεκριμένες_ πράξεις ή παραλείψεις ενός συγκεκριμένου ατόμου συνιστούν παράνομη πράξη και τι είδους (φυσική αυτουργία, συναυτουργία, παραυτουργία, άμεση συνέργεια, έμμεση συνέργεια κλπ), αυτό το αποφασίζει η δικαστική εξουσία κι όχι η εκτελεστική που νομοθετεί.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εντάξει μωρέ, το επόμενο βήμα είναι να αποκλείσουμε και τα παιδιά που πάσχουν από διάφορα σύνδρομα και χρειάζονται υποστηρικτικά προγράμματα σε τμήματα ένταξης. Αφού προκοπή δεν κάνουν, και επιβαρύνουν και τον _Έλληνα Φορολογούμενο_. Στην τελική, αφού ορίσαμε τους "Lebensunwertes Leben", απλό, πολύ απλό δεν είναι να φτιάξουμε και την κατηγορία "Ζωή ανάξια να μορφωθεί"; Σιγά το πράμα!


_Και_ αυτή την περίπτωση την επικαλούνται οι Χαλανδριώτες.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

Μισό λεπτό, για να καταλάβω: Οι Χαλανδριώτες δεν θέλουν Ρομά στο σχολείο τους για να μην επιβαρύνουν τον Έλληνα φορολογούμενο; Δηλαδή το κάνουν για το καλό μας (και πώς είναι τόσο απόλυτα βέβαιοι ότι γνωρίζουν το καλό μας); Δηλαδή μιλούν εξ ονόματος όλων των Ελλήνων φορολογουμένων (και με ποια θεσμική ιδιότητα);


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μισό λεπτό, για να καταλάβω: Οι Χαλανδριώτες δεν θέλουν Ρομά στο σχολείο τους για να μην επιβαρύνουν τον Έλληνα φορολογούμενο; Δηλαδή το κάνουν για το καλό μας (και πώς είναι τόσο απόλυτα βέβαιοι ότι γνωρίζουν το καλό μας); Δηλαδή μιλούν εξ ονόματος όλων των Ελλήνων φορολογουμένων (και με ποια θεσμική ιδιότητα);



Όχι, όχι (Ευτυχώς!). Ο Κώστας όταν λέει "Χαλανδριώτες" αναφέρεται σε δημότες που αντιτίθενται στην απόφαση του Συλλόγου, και συγκεκριμένα αναφέρεται σε αυτό το απόσπασμα:

_Φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι - όχι όλοι – έχουν στο μυαλό τους σειρά πραγμάτων που οδηγούν σε επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια . Εκμεταλλευόμενοι την άγνοια του κόσμου σπεκουλάρουν πάνω στην αδυναμία κάποιων παιδιών – των τσιγγάνων στην προκειμένη περίπτωση – να έχουν χώρο και χρόνο για μία ομαλή προσαρμογή στο σχολικό περιβάλλον . Κάποια άλλη στιγμή θα είναι αυτά με αναπτυξιακές ή μαθησιακές δυσκολίες κοκ
_

Ελπίζω, δηλαδή, να έχω καταλάβει καλά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

Α, οκ! :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Ναι, βέβαια. :) Είναι το λινκ που βρήκε η SBE.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

> SBE, είναι άλλο το να υπάρχει νόμος που να σε προστατεύει και ο νόμος αυτός να καταστρατηγηθεί (είτε περιπτωσιακά είτε συστηματικά), και είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό το να συγκεντρωθούν κάποιοι συμπολίτες σου και να αποφασίσουν από μόνοι τους ότι επιθυμούν να καταστρατηγηθεί ο νόμος σε βάρος δικό σου και να έχουν επιπρόσθετα και την απαίτηση το αίτημά τους αυτό να γίνει δεκτό και από τις τρεις εξουσίες.



Φυσικά, αλλά αυτοί που επιθυμούν την κατάργηση ενός νόμου που ευνοεί εμένα, είναι ελεύθεροι να ξεκινήσουν διαδικασία για την αλλαγή του νόμου. Την οποία μπορεί και να επιτύχουν. Και οι διαδικασίες αυτές συνήθως ξεκινάνε (και πεθαίνουν) σε τοπικό επίπεδο. 



> ΥΓ Εντωμεταξύ το άλλο, το ότι «για να πει κάποιος πως κάτι είναι παράνομο θα πρέπει να αποδείξει και την παρανομία», αυτό κι αν είναι λογική πλάνη!



Όχι, η πλάνη είναι ότι το απομονώνεις από αυτό που λέω, και το ρίχνεις στις σοφιστείες. Λέω ξεκάθαρα, κι ας κάνεις ότι δεν το διάβασες, ότι αν σου αρνηθούν την είσοδο με ευγένεια και μελιστάλαχτο τρόπο (κι άμα θες να το κάνουμε και πιο εύκολο, αν υπάρχουν και δεκαπέντε μάρτυρες ανεξάρτητοι και αξιόπιστοι που βεβαιώνουν τον μελιστάλαχτο τρόπο ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη δικαιολογία του μαγαζιού), πώς θα πειστεί η δικαστική εξουσία ότι υπάρχει αδίκημα; Θα διαβάσει το μυαλό του μαγαζάτορα; Γιατί φυσικά δεν αποκλείεται η περίπτωση να έχεις εσύ κάποιο πρόβλημα με τους καταστηματάρχες και να θίγεσαι χωρίς λόγο. 

Και σοβαρά τώρα, πες ότι πας με την παρέα σου σε ένα εστιατόριο που είναι άδειο και σου λένε κύριε, περιμένουμε σε μισή ώρα εκατό άτομα που έχουν κάνει κράτηση και δεν μπορούμε να σε εξυπηρετήσουμε. Τι θα κάνεις; Θα μπεις με το έτσι θέλω; Ή θα καθίσεις μισή ώρα απ'έξω να βεβαιωθείς ότι σου λένε αλήθεια; 
Όλα τα άλλα που λες είναι απλώς για να αποδείξεις δεν ξέρω τι. Και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου το ότι προσπαθείς να πεις κάτι αλλά το λες επίτηδες έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

SBE, το αν είναι σοφιστείες ή όχι τα όσα λέω, ευτυχώς και δεν περιμένω από εσένα να το κρίνεις διότι τα διαβάζουν όλα όσα γράφω και άλλοι. Το ότι με κατηγορείς για πράγματα που δεν έχω κάνει φυσικά και με αδικεί, αλλά δεν θα βάλω και τη σκούπα μου να κλαίει. Το τι έχουν όλα αυτά να κάνουν με το θέμα μας, ακόμη το ψάχνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> η τριτοβάθμια ΔΕΝ είναι υποχρεωτική βαθμίδα, Hellegennes



Έτερον εκάτερον. Πρόκειται για ένα δωρεάν, δημόσιο αγαθό -τουτέστιν όλοι το πληρώνουμε- το οποίο προσφέρεται στους Έλληνες πολίτες κατά διάκριση. Κανένα δωρεάν, δημόσιο αγαθό ή υπηρεσία δεν μπορεί να μην προσφέρεται σε όλους τους φορολογούμενους αλλιώς είναι καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων μας. Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και απαγορεύει το κράτος την λειτουργία των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Όχι μόνο δηλαδή δεν επιτρέπει σε όλους την είσοδο στο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά στερεί και την δυνατότητα να το κάνει ο πολίτης πληρώνοντας, παρότι ήδη πληρώνει για την τριτοβάθμια -στην οποία δεν έχει πρόσβαση. Είναι σαν το κράτος να φτιάχνει έναν δρόμο, με δικά σου λεφτά, να μην σε αφήνει να περάσεις, αλλά και να μην σε αφήνει να φτιάξεις και δεύτερο, δικό σου δρόμο. Και, για να ρίξουμε και λίγο αλατάκι στις πληγές, μετέπειτα το κράτος δεν σε προσλαμβάνει στο δημόσιο, αν δεν έχεις πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση (οι περισσότερες θέσεις απαιτούν πτυχίο). Οπότε το κράτος σού στερεί την δυνατότητα περαιτέρω μόρφωσης και το δικαίωμα εργασίας. Nice.



Zazula said:


> Αν κάτι είναι παράνομο αλλά εντούτοις γίνεται από κάποιους και σε κάποια κλίμακα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έγινε αυτομάτως νόμιμο; Ή ότι πρέπει να καταργηθεί η έννοια της νομιμότητας, μήπως;



Όχι, αλλά αν η πλειοψηφία παρακάμπτει τον νόμο, σημαίνει ότι ο νόμος είναι ηλίθιος, ανεπαρκής, ανεφάρμοστος και πιθανότατα άδικος.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κανένα δωρεάν, δημόσιο αγαθό ή υπηρεσία δεν μπορεί να μην προσφέρεται σε όλους τους φορολογούμενους αλλιώς είναι καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων μας.


Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε εδώ μέσα... Το κράτος έχει τη διακριτική ευχέρεια να αποφασίζει με γνώμονα το κοινό συμφέρον το πώς θα διαχειριστεί τις παροχές του (προϋποθέσεις κλπ) και το τι εκμετάλλευσης αυτές θα τυγχάνουν από τους πολίτες. Μια τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση που δέχεται τους πάντες ανεξαιρέτως θα έχει μεγαλύτερη φορολογική επιβάρυνση στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, οπότε επιλέγεται μια χρυσή τομή με κάποια θεωρούμενα ως αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια. Πρόσεξε, δεν εννοώ ότι όλα όσα κάμει το κράτος είναι καλώς καμωμένα, ούτε ότι όλα όσα έπρεπε να έχουν μελετηθεί έχουν πράγματι μελετηθεί και μάλιστα με άρτιο τρόπο — εκείνο που σου λέω (και μάλλον θα πρέπει ν' ασχοληθείς λίγο με το σχετικό κομμάτι του Δικαίου, αλλιώς τι να λέμε, μόνο σε κουβέντα να βρισκόμαστε) είναι ότι το κράτος έχει ειδικά μοναδικά νομικά προνόμια και αντιμετώπιση. Το ποια είναι _*πραγματικά *_τα δικαιώματά σου τα λέει η ΕΣΔΑ — τέλος.




Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, αλλά αν η πλειοψηφία παρακάμπτει τον νόμο, σημαίνει ότι ο νόμος είναι ηλίθιος, ανεπαρκής, ανεφάρμοστος και πιθανότατα άδικος.


Το ενδεχόμενο ο νόμος να είναι δίκαιος και η πλειονότητα να επιλέγει (συνειδητά ή από άγνοια) να παρανομεί, αυτό ούτε καν περνά απ' το μυαλό σου;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε εδώ μέσα... Το κράτος έχει τη διακριτική ευχέρεια να αποφασίζει με γνώμονα το κοινό συμφέρον το πώς θα διαχειριστεί τις παροχές του (προϋποθέσεις κλπ) και το τι εκμετάλλευσης αυτές θα τυγχάνουν από τους πολίτες. Μια τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση που δέχεται τους πάντες ανεξαιρέτως θα έχει μεγαλύτερη φορολογική επιβάρυνση στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, οπότε επιλέγεται μια χρυσή τομή με κάποια θεωρούμενα ως αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια.



Αξιοκρατικά δεν είναι ούτε με σφαίρες. Δεν μπορεί να είναι αξιοκρατικό ένα κριτήριο που βασίζεται σε τελείως ράντομ παράγοντες. Όσο για το ότι αν προσφερόταν σε όλους θα ήταν μεγαλύτερο το κόστος, το ίδιο ισχύει για όλες τις παροχές του κράτους, οπότε αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Εξάλλου το κράτος μού απαγορεύει και να μορφωθώ τριτοβαθμίως και χωρίς την δική του συμβολή, αφού δεν επιτρέπονται τα ιδιωτικά, τριτοβάθμια ιδρύματα. Διπλή καταστρατήγηση.



Zazula said:


> Το ενδεχόμενο ο νόμος να είναι δίκαιος και η πλειονότητα να επιλέγει (συνειδητά ή από άγνοια) να παρανομεί, αυτό ούτε καν περνά απ' το μυαλό σου;



Όχι. Γιατί εκεί που ο νόμος είναι δίκαιος η πλειονότητα επιλέγει να τον υπακούει. Άρα, κάτι τρέχει με τον νόμο και όχι με την κοινωνία. Η απόδειξη βρίσκεται στην κοινωνία, πάντα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με αυτό που ρώτησε η Παλάβρα (_Τι θα εμποδίσει όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες καφέ να μιμηθούν τον ιδιοκτήτη του φανταστικού καφέ σου; _). Αυτό που θα τον εμποδίσει δεν μπορεί να είναι ο νόμος, γιατί τον νόμο τον παρακάμπτει πολύ εύκολα. Λέει ότι τα τραπέζια είναι πριβέ και τελείωσε. Αν όμως ο νόμος παρακάμπτεται τόσο εύκολα, κατά την δική σας θεώρηση, αφού είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να εμποδίσει τον ιδιοκτήτη να γίνεται ρατσιστής, γιατί δεν έχουμε τέτοιου είδους φαινόμενα; Δεν έχω δει στ' αλήθεια μαγαζί να μην δέχεται π.χ. μαύρους. Άρα πάλι η απόδειξη βρίσκεται στην κοινωνία. Αυτό που τον εμποδίζει είναι η παιδεία και ο πολιτισμός του και όχι ο γενικόλογος και αυθαίρετος νόμος που παρακάμπτεται σαν αστείο. Το ίδιο λοιπόν συμβαίνει και με την δικαιοσύνη. Οι δίκαιοι νόμοι εφαρμόζονται από το σύνολο της κοινωνίας. Οι παράλογοι ή άδικοι νόμοι δεν εφαρμόζονται.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

Στο πρώτο, ενώ σου λέω ότι τοποθετούμαι επί της αρχής και μόνον, κι όχι για να ανοίξει κάποια ad hoc συζήτηση για το πόσο καλή ή σωστή είναι κάποια όψη της υλοποίησης στην πράξη· εσύ επιμένεις να στέλνεις την μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Σόρι, αλλά εγώ δεν τρέχω να την μαζέψω — εσύ την έστειλες, εσύ να πας να την φέρεις. Για το δε ότι όλες οι παροχές του κράτους όταν προσφέρονται σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως έχουν μεγαλύτερο κόστος κι ότι αυτό «δεν είναι επιχείρημα», ειλικρινά το άλμα που κάνεις είναι απερίγραπτο: Πού ακριβώς διαφωνείς; Ισχύει ή δεν ισχύει ότι το κόστος και η ανταποδοτικότητα των όποιων κρατικών παροχών υπολογίζεται (με όποιον τρόπο υπολογίζεται, ας μην αρχίζουμε πάλι!) και από αυτά εξαρτάται το πώς ακριβώς θα διοχετευτεί η παροχή στην κοινωνία; Το να μην έχεις δωρεάν φάρμακο απ' το κράτος επειδή δεν συγκέντρωσες τα απαραίτητα ένσημα την τελευταία τριετία, είναι ή δεν είναι κι αυτό "ράντομ"; Ή μόνη μας εμμονή πρέπει να είναι οι Πανελλαδικές, επειδή έτυχε να είναι το δικό σου pet hate για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο; Το 'χεις ξανανοίξει το θέμα και σου 'χαν δοθεί τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις και τότε. Κι άλλωστε το κράτος δεν σου απαγορεύει καθόλου να μορφωθείς χωρίς τη δική του συνδρομή, π.χ. να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες κι εσύ και σπούδασες έξω και μετά έχει μηχανισμό για να αναγνωρίσει τον τίτλο σου.

Για το δεύτερο, όταν κάποιος είναι απόλυτα, ανυποχώρητα και αμετάβλητα πεπεισμένος ότι υπάρχει αμφιμονοσήμαντη συσχέτιση δίκαιου και εφαρμογής του (δηλ. αν δεν εφαρμόζεται απ' τους περισσότερους, σημαίνει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι είναι άδικο), και ειδικά στην Ελλάδα με την παράδοσή της στην καταστρατήγηση των νόμων, εγώ δεν έχω τι να συζητήσω μαζί του. Και μην μ' αρχίσεις μετά στο "γιατί δεν κάθομαι να συζητήσω", διότι η απάντηση είναι προφανής: Την επιχειρηματολογία που συγκέντρωσα επί του θέματος δοκίμασα πρώτα και την εξέθεσα στο ντουβάρι του σπιτιού μου — και δεν έδειξε να συγκινείται. Και (υποθέτω) μάλλον δεν θα φταίει η επιχειρηματολογία. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το κείμενο των Χαλανδριωτών ενημερώνει πολύ ωραία...


Πού είναι, βρε παιδιά, το κείμενο των Χαλανδριωτών; Έχετε βάλει σύνδεσμο και δεν τον βλέπω;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πού είναι, βρε παιδιά, το κείμενο των Χαλανδριωτών; Έχετε βάλει σύνδεσμο και δεν τον βλέπω;


Εδώ, Αλεξάνδρα. Είναι η γνώμη της δημοτικής κίνησης "Στάση στο Χαλάνδρι".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι. Γιατί εκεί που ο νόμος είναι δίκαιος η πλειονότητα επιλέγει να τον υπακούει. [...] Οι δίκαιοι νόμοι εφαρμόζονται από το σύνολο της κοινωνίας. Οι παράλογοι ή άδικοι νόμοι δεν εφαρμόζονται.


Πράγματι, έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Απόδειξη είναι η μικρή πόλη που πεθαίνει κάθε χρόνο στην ελληνική άσφαλτο επειδή οι Έλληνες οδηγοί εφαρμόζουν τον ΚΟΚ. Και για να σοβαρευτώ, ο Ζάζουλας είπε κάτι παραπάνω αλλά φαίνεται δεν το διάβασες: 




Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Εντωμεταξύ το άλλο, το ότι «για να πει κάποιος πως κάτι είναι παράνομο θα πρέπει να αποδείξει και την παρανομία», αυτό κι αν είναι λογική πλάνη! Ο νόμος περιγράφει την έκνομη συμπεριφορά και την άδικη πράξη —* το εάν οι συγκεκριμένες πράξεις ή παραλείψεις ενός συγκεκριμένου ατόμου συνιστούν παράνομη πράξη και τι είδους *(φυσική αυτουργία, συναυτουργία, παραυτουργία, άμεση συνέργεια, έμμεση συνέργεια κλπ),* αυτό το αποφασίζει η δικαστική εξουσία* κι όχι η εκτελεστική που νομοθετεί.



Δηλαδή, στο ερώτημα του «τι θα εμποδίσει κάποιον να παρανομήσει», στο οποίο η απάντηση είναι «τίποτα», διαπράττεται ένα λογικό σφάλμα. Ο νόμος περιγράφει, και το δικαστήριο εφαρμόζει. Έτσι. 


Διαβάστε και το παρακάτω άρθρο του e-lawyer. Τα λέει ξεκάθαρα.
 Ίση μεταχείρηση στην παροχή υπηρεσιών και αγαθών 

Παλαιότερα υπήρχε η γνωστή φιλολογία για το κατά πόσον μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση μπορεί να απαγορεύει την πρόσβαση σε κατηγορίες κοινού, ακόμη κι αν οι κατηγορίες αυτές αφορούν την φυλή κλπ. Προσοχή: δεν μιλάμε εδώ για μια κλειστή λέσχη, όπου τα μέλη της αποτελούν ταυτόχρονα και συνεταιριζόμενα πρόσωπα στο πλαίσιο, λ.χ. μιας αστικής μη κερδοσκοπικής εταιρίας (όπως το Salon de bricolage), αλλά για μια *επιχείρηση ανοικτή προς το κοινό*. Σύμφωνα με την απόφαση 23238/2006 του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Θεσσαλονίκης, η ιδιοκτήτρια ενός μπαρ στην Θεσσαλονίκη καταδικάστηκε να πληρώσει 1.000 ευρώ αποζημίωση και μέρος των δικαστικών εξόδων του, σε κάποιον που ήθελε να μπει στο μπαρ, μαζί με έναν φίλο του, αλλά δεν του το επέτρεψε ο πορτιέρης. Το γεγονός ότι αυτό έγινε χωρίς εύλογη αιτία (δεν γινόταν κάποια ιδιωτική εκδήλωση στο μπαρ) και ενώ σε άλλους επιτράπηκε να εισέλθουν θεωρήθηκε από το Δικαστήριο παράνομη προσβολή της προσωπικότητας, κρίνοντας την συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά του πορτιέρη ως "μειωτική".


Eδώ όμως δεν έχουμε μια απλή άρνηση εισόδου σε ένα μπαρ. Ο Ν.3304/2005 ορίζει ότι στον τομέα της _*πρόσβασης στη διάθεση*_ και την _*παροχή αγαθών και υπηρεσιών* *που διατίθενται στο κοινό*_* απαγορεύεται κάθε διακριτική μεταχείριση* για λόγους φυλής, εθνότητας, θρησκευτικών ή άλλων πεποιθήσεων, αναπηρίας, ηλικίας ή γενετήσιου προσανατολισμού.

Η παραβίαση αυτής της διάταξης αποτελεί ποινικό αδίκημα το οποίο τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση έξι (6) μηνών μέχρι τριών (3) ετών και με χρηματική ποινή χιλίων (1.000) έως πέντε χιλιάδων (5.000) ευρώ. ​

Εντωμεταξύ, τι διαγαλαξιακού μεγέθους ανοησία είναι το επιχείρημα των γονιών στο Χαλάνδρι ότι τα παιδιά των Ρομά δεν είναι εμβολιασμένα; Ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι, αυτό δεν παίζει κανέναν απολύτως ρόλο από τη στιγμή που τα δικά τους παιδιά είναι εμβολιασμένα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, τι διαγαλαξιακού μεγέθους ανοησία είναι το επιχείρημα των γονιών στο Χαλάνδρι ότι τα παιδιά των Ρομά δεν είναι εμβολιασμένα; Ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι, αυτό δεν παίζει κανέναν απολύτως ρόλο από τη στιγμή που τα δικά τους παιδιά είναι εμβολιασμένα.



Έτσι είναι...Η βλακεία χέρι χέρι με το φόβο, με τρομαχτικά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

_Και_ σε αυτό απαντάει το κείμενο των Χαλανδριωτών. :) Προσθέτοντας ότι ίσα-ίσα, στο σχολείο αν πάνε θα εμβολιαστούν.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 2, 2012)

Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον και αυτή τη συζήτηση και μπορώ να πω δυο πράγματα:

1) Τρομάζω με τον ρατσισμό που έχει ριζωθεί στην καρδιά μας και είναι σαφές ότι προϋπήρχε και απλώς βρήκε μέσο έκφρασης και άλλοθι τη ΧΑ πλέον. Το ποσοστό της τώρα είναι 11-13%, αν δεν το ξέρετε και είναι τρίτο κόμμα. 

2) Τρομάζω με τις υστερίες των γονιών, αλλά και των υπερασπιστών των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων, των αδέκαστων και αναμάρτητων κριτών των πάντων. Ειδικά αυτών που δεν έχουν παιδιά σε δημοτικό σχολείο ή καθόλου παιδιά. 

3) Τρομάζω με τις κορώνες περί δικαίου, ενώ γύρω μας, δίπλα μας, έχει καταστρατηγηθεί, τσαλαπατηθεί, καταπατηθεί κάθε έννοια δημοκρατίας, δικαίου, παιδείας, υγείας. Αλήθεια, το ξέρατε ότι έχει καταργηθεί η Πρόνοια; Εννοώ και ως φορέας και μεταφορικά. Επίσης, για όλα τα μέτρα που έχουν διαλύσει το σύμπαν, πόσα νήματα ανοίξατε; Για τους αιγιαλούς που θα χτίζονται ελεύθερα από χθες; Για τα δικαιώματα των πολιτών; Για το δικαίωμα των πολιτών στην εργασία; 
Ξέρω, ξέρω, κάποιοι θα πουν ότι επειδή μπλα μπλα μπλα τα παθαίνουμε δικαίως αυτά και μαζί τα φάγαμε και μαζί κλέβαμε και θα γραφτούν και θα παρατεθούν νόμοι και νομοσχέδια και ευρωπαϊκές διατάξεις που αποδεικνύουν πως η Τρόικα είναι Αγία και ότι καλά κάνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι και μας εξαθλιώνουν και ξανά μανά μπλα μπλα μπλα. 

4) Τρομάζω που διάβασα 7 σελίδες για μια μακακία κάποιων ανεγκέφαλων που για τον Α ή Β λόγο δεν θέλουν μπόλιασμα με τους Ρομά. Οφείλουμε βέβαια να παραδεχτούμε ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα στην ένταξή τους που ξεκινούν από το κράτος αλλά και από τον ίδιο τον τρόπο ζωής τους και τις αντιλήψεις τους. Κρίνω πως θα έπρεπε να διαβάσω 7.000 σελίδες για το τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει εκεί στην αληθινή ζωή, στα σχολεία και τα νοσοκομεία, στις υπηρεσίες. Πώς σκέφτονται άραγε οι απλήρωτοι δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές; Πώς μαθαίνουν τα παιδάκια χωρίς μέσα; Πώς σκέφτονται οι απολυμένοι; Όσοι έχασαν τα όνειρά τους με το στανιό, τι λένε; Τι μαρτυρούν οι ανασφάλιστοι και άμισθοι; Τι λένε όσοι είχαν αξιοπρεπείς δουλειές και τώρα δεν βγάζουν τον μήνα; Πού είναι τα νήματά τους άραγε; Οι άρρωστοι που πεθαίνουν στα νοσοκομεία χωρίς φάρμακα, μάλλον δεν μπορούν να μιλήσουν, οπότε είναι βολικοί. Το ίδιο και όσοι άρχισαν να ψάχνουν στα σκουπίδια. Το ίδιο και όσοι δεν γελάνε πια. 
Σε αυτούς όλους δεν έγιναν άραγε διακρίσεις ή ισχύει όντως το δόγμα: "Καλά να πάθουν οι Έλληνες!" που ενστερνίζονται κάποιοι; 

Ευχαριστώ και τον Κώστα πρωτίστως και την SBE που έθεσαν το θέμα στη σωστή του βάση και του έδωσαν την προσοχή που του αναλογεί. 

Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ ο κόσμος σας/μας να είναι ένας κόσμος όπου το μόνο πρόβλημα να είναι η ένταξη των Ρομά σε ένα σχολείο μιας γειτονιάς. Ειλικρινά! 


Υ.Γ. Έχω πάει σε πολλές συνελεύσεις και νομίζω πως οι 238 παρευρισκομένοι σε ένα σχολείο πρέπει να μπουν στα ρεκόρ Γκίνες! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

Άζι, τι ακριβώς (ή ποιος) σε εμπόδισε ή σε εμποδίζει να ανοίξεις νήματα για να ερευνήσουμε και να συζητήσουμε αυτά ακριβώς τα θέματα που θεωρείς κρισιμότερα; Αυτό που αναφέρεις π.χ. για τον αιγιαλό, το διάβασα πρώτη φορά εδώ, μόλις τώρα, από εσένα. Φέρε μας και την τεκμηρίωση (δημοσίευμα) για να το μάθουμε κι εμείς. Ο καθένας μας, φέρνει πράγματα που διαβάζει ή κρίνει ότι πρέπει να φέρει. Πιστεύει κανείς εδώ ότι έχουμε οι πάντες σφαιρική ενημέρωση για όσα συμβαίνουν; Μόνο συνολικά, από τη συνεισφορά όλων μας μπορούμε να σχηματίζουμε ή να αλλάζουμε άποψη και γνώμη.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> 2) Τρομάζω με τις υστερίες των γονιών, αλλά και των υπερασπιστών των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων, των αδέκαστων και αναμάρτητων κριτών των πάντων. Ειδικά αυτών που δεν έχουν παιδιά σε δημοτικό σχολείο ή καθόλου παιδιά.


Ομολογώ πως εμένα με πείραξε κάπως αυτό. Επειδή κι εγώ πήρα μέρος στο νήμα χωρίς να έχω καθόλου παιδιά, εννοώ. 

Φορολογούμαι αγρίως από το κράτος, και μέρος των φόρων μου πηγαίνουν στα σχολεία, για να μορφώνονται τα παιδιά όλων όσων έχουν το σχετικό δικαίωμα. Θέλω να πω, για να επεκτείνω το παράδειγμα, ούτε άρρωστη είμαι, ευτυχώς, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει να έχουν πρόσβαση στην υγεία άλλοι άνθρωποι που το χρειάζονται. Ούτε κινητικό πρόβλημα έχω, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει να αντιμετωπίζονται σωστά οι άνθρωποι που έχουν. Μεταξύ άλλων, επειδή μια μέρα μπορεί κι εγώ να βρεθώ στη θέση τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> [...] Για τους αιγιαλούς που θα χτίζονται ελεύθερα από χθες; [...]



Μέχρι να μάθουμε κάτι περισσότερο γι' αυτό το σημαντικό θέμα βρήκα δύο πράγματα:

Αυτό το κείμενο που επαναλαμβάνεται ατόφιο σε πολλά ιστολόγια (αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω την αρχική πηγή του, πιθανόν κάποιο από τα μεγάλα ειδησεογραφικά site):



> Άρθρο 3ο: Ρυθμίσεις για την αξιοποίηση της ακίνητης περιουσίας του Δημοσίου. Μεταξύ άλλων, προβλέπεται η δόμηση εκτός σχεδίου, παραχώρηση αιγιαλού, και η αναγκαστική απαλλοτρίωση εκτάσεων.



Παρατήρησα όμως ότι ο τίτλος του νομοσχεδίου δεν αναφέρεται σε *παραχώρηση αιγιαλού*, αλλά σε παραχώρηση *χρήσης* του, όπως δείχνει και το επόμενο απόσπασμα που βρήκα (εδώ), από την εισηγητική έκθεση για το νομοσχέδιο (δεν ξέρω, βέβαια, τι ψηφίστηκε τελικά). Από εκεί, αντιγράφω:

7. Το άρθρο 14 του ν. 3986/2011 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:

Άρθρο 14

Παραχώρηση χρήσης αιγιαλού και παραλίας

1. Για την αξιοποίηση των δημοσίων ακινήτων επιτρέπεται η απευθείας παραχώρηση στον κύριο της επένδυσης ή στον έλκοντα εξ αυτού δικαιώματα, της χρήσης αιγιαλού, παραλίας, όχθης και παρόχθιας ζώνης ή και του δικαιώματος εκτέλεσης, χρήσης και εκμετάλλευσης λιμενικών έργων ή επέκτασης, ήδη υφιστάμενων στην περιοχή, λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων για την εξυπηρέτηση της επένδυσης. Η παραχώρηση γίνεται για χρονικό διάστημα μέχρι πενήντα (50) έτη με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Οικονομικών και Ανάπτυξης, Ανταγωνιστικότητας, Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων και με καταβολή ανταλλάγματος που προσδιορίζεται στην οικεία σύμβαση παραχώρησης και μπορεί να παραταθεί για περαιτέρω σαράντα εννέα (49) έτη με τους όρους και προϋποθέσεις που ορίζονται σε κοινή απόφαση των ίδιων Υπουργών. Για την εκτέλεση των έργων στον αιγιαλό ή στην παραλία τηρείται η διαδικασία που ορίζεται στις διατάξεις του ν. 2971/2001 (Α΄ 285).

2. Στην περίπτωση που τα λιμενικά έργα της παραγράφου 1 εμπεριέχουν πρόσχωση θαλάσσιου χώρου, μετά την ολοκλήρωσή τους κινείται η διαδικασία επανακαθορισμού των οριογραμμών αιγιαλού - παραλίας και το γήπεδο που δημιουργείται καταγράφεται ως δημόσιο κτήμα. Το εν λόγω δημόσιο κτήμα, εφόσον ο κύριος της επένδυσης ή ο έλκων εξ αυτού δικαιώματα το επιθυμεί, μπορεί να παραχωρείται κατά χρήση ή να εκμισθώνεται απευθείας σε αυτόν.

3. Η αξιοποίηση του αιγιαλού και της παραλίας με την παραχώρηση πρέπει να μην εμποδίζει την ελεύθερη και απρόσκοπτη πρόσβαση των λουομένων στην παραλία και αιγιαλό, εκτός αν τούτο επιβάλλεται για λόγους εθνικής άμυνας, δημόσιας τάξης και ασφάλειας, προστασίας αρχαίων, του περιβάλλοντος ή της δημόσιας υγείας, και εφόσον προβλέπεται στην οικεία σύμβαση παραχώρησης. 

4. Με την επιφύλαξη της παραγράφου 3, η με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο χρήση από τρίτους της παραχωρούμενης προς τον κύριο της επένδυσης έκτασης αιγιαλού, παραλίας και λιμενικών έργων επιτρέπεται κατ’ εξαίρεση με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Οικονομικών και Ανάπτυξης, Ανταγωνιστικότητας, Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, εφόσον η χρήση αυτή επιβάλλεται για λόγους ανάπτυξης της εθνικής οικονομίας ή άλλης δημόσιας ωφέλειας και δεν παρεμποδίζεται η ομαλή λειτουργία της επένδυσης.

5. Τυχόν υφιστάμενες συμβάσεις παραχώρησης της χρήσης των ανωτέρω εκτάσεων και εγκαταστάσεων συνεχίζονται μετά την υπογραφή της σύμβασης της παραγράφου 1 μέχρι τη λήξη τους και, σε κάθε περίπτωση, όχι για περισσότερο από έξι (6) μήνες, μετά την πάροδο των οποίων λύονται αυτοδικαίως.

6. Με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Οικονομικών και Ανάπτυξης, Ανταγωνιστικότητας, Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων καθορίζονται η διαδικασία, ο τρόπος και τα όργανα προσδιορισμού του ανταλλάγματος για τις συμβάσεις του παρόντος άρθρου, η διαδικασία, ο τρόπος και τα όργανα προσδιορισμού της αποζημίωσης των πρώην παραχωρησιούχων, των οποίων οι συμβάσεις λύονται σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 5 καθώς και κάθε σχετικό θέμα.

Ελληνικά ξέρουμε όλοι εδώ μέσα, ας συγκρίνουμε από περιέργεια τι καταλαβαίνουμε από αυτό το άρθρο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2012)

Αυτό είναι το νομοσχέδιο, αλλά ενημερώθηκα από έγκυρη πηγή ότι δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμα - το σίγουρο είναι ότι διαφέρει από το κείμενο που κυκλοφορεί ήδη, καθώς π.χ. κάποια άρθρα δεν ψηφίστηκαν.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

Άζι, νομίζω ότι είσαι άδικος στην τοποθέτησή σου. Πρώτον, σίγουρα μπορεί να μην είναι το πιο κρίσιμο θέμα της επικαιρότητας, αλλά εδώ απόψεις ανταλλάσσουμε, και αν είναι τα νήματά μας να περνάνε από σοβαρομετρητή με γνώμονα το "μακάρι το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα της κοινωνίας να ήταν το τάδε...", θα σβήσουμε πολλά εδώ μέσα.

Δεύτερον, σίγουρα μπορείς κι εσύ και ο καθένας μας να ανοίξει και να σχολιάσει τα νήματα που θεωρεί ότι τον ενδιαφέρουν. Το να κατηγορείς γιατί δεν υπάρχουν σε ένα φόρουμ όλα τα νήματα που αφορούν όλες τις κοινωνικές και πολιτικές πτυχές του βίου μας είναι μάλλον παράλογο. Να ψέξω κι εγώ γιατί δεν υπάρχει νήμα με τις #Σκουριές, ή με τα βασανιστήρια των συλληφθέντων της μοτοπορείας, που με ενδιαφέρουν; 

Τρίτον, η ενημέρωση και διάδοση, και μάλιστα με εσένα κι εμένα ως ενεργό παραγωγό ή αναμεταδότη- ειδήσεων και απόψεων είναι σημαντικότατη. Άπειρες φορές έχω ενημερωθεί για κάτι στο τουίτερ ή στο ίντυ που δεν έχει παίξει στα κανάλια ή έχει διαστρεβλωθεί. Και το ξεστράβωμα είναι το πρώτο βήμα. Αλλά, και το τονίζω αυτό, όσο και να χτυπιέμαι στο φέισμπουκ ή στη Λεξιλογία ή στο τουίτερ ή στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου, αν δεν κάνω κάτι πιο ενεργά δεν κάνω και πολλά πράγματα. Μπορεί την επόμενη φορά να διαβάσεις 7000 σελίδες στη Λεξιλογία για τον πόνο και το δίκιο του εργάτη, ή μετανάστη, ή την καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος, αλλά αν δεν κατέβουμε στο δρόμο, ή δεν δείξουμε την αλληλεγγύη μας έμπρακτα, ή δεν συσπειρωθούμε, ή δεν συμμετέχουμε σε εκστρατείες, ή με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο δεν κάνουμε κάτι, δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα, τουλάχιστον στο βαθμό που όσα λέμε μένουν στον στενό κύκλο των χρηστών του φόρουμ ή των φίλων στο φέισμπουκ ή των ακολούθων στο τουίτερ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> αν είναι τα νήματά μας να περνάνε από σοβαρομετρητή


Τον σοβαρομετρητή να τον καταθέσεις στις Λεξιπλασίες, παρακαλώ!

Να παίξω τον Νίκελ  και να κάνω τον ισορροπιστή: εύστοχα τα επιχειρήματα της άτεκνης Παλάβρας· από την άλλη, νομίζω πως ο Azimuthios δεν εννοούσε ότι ο άτεκνος δεν δικαιούται "δια να ομιλεί" σαν άτεκνος που είναι, αλλά ότι οφείλει να σκέφτεται διπλά μια κατάσταση που ίσως να μην τη γνωρίζει βιωματικά, προτού καταδικάσει κάποιους άλλους που τη βιώνουν από πολύ πιο κοντά. Και φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι το είπε έχοντας την Παλάβρα στο μυαλό του.

Κατά τα άλλα, με εκφράζει το σχόλιο της Oliver. Και προσωπικά θα συνιστούσα την αποφυγή του "Εσείς" στο φόρουμ. Δημιουργεί παρατάξεις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Aζιμούθιε, φυσικά και συμβαίνουν πολύ πιο σοβαρά πράγματα γύρω μας, αλλά όπως βλέπεις αξιολογούμε ως σοβαρότερα για συζήτηση τα πιο περίεργα και παράξενα. Έτσι είναι η ανθρώπινη φύση. Και φυσικά είναι περίεργο και παράξενο το να ψηφίζουν γονείς κάτι ανεφάρμοστο. 
Επειδή πρόκειται για γονείς δεν θα καθίσω να πω ότι είναι τυπικό φαινόμενο ρατσισμού κλπ. Οι γονείς συχνά γίνονται παράλογοι σε ζητήματα που αφορούν τα παιδιά τους (π.χ. για να καμαρώσουν το παιδί τους σημαιοφόρο ψάχνουν να βρουν κανονισμούς κλπ που απαγορεύουν στο σημαιοφόρο να είναι αλλοδαπός). Οι πιο πολλοί αυτά τα κάνουν από ενδιαφέρον για το δικό τους παιδί. Λογικό είναι. 

Ένα συχνό ζήτημα, που δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο, είναι ότι δεν γουστάρει κανένας να κάνουν τα παιδιά του παρέα με παιδιά από κατώτερες κοινωνικοοικονομικές ομάδες ή με παιδιά που διαφέρει ο τρόπος ζωής τους από τον δικό τους (που συνήθως τα βαφτίζουν παλιόπαιδα ή αλητόπαιδα). Αυτή η διάκριση είναι πολύ εύκολη στην περίπτωση των Ρομά ή των μεταναστόπουλων, γι'αυτό γίνεται επικεφαλίδα, άρθρο κλπ. Όμως υπάρχει και μεταξύ ελληνόπουλων. Αλλά βεβαίως δεν μπορεί η κυρία Τάδε να πει ότι δεν θέλει να δέχεται το σχολείο μαθητές με γονείς άνεργους π.χ. ή ορφανά, γιατί θα την πάρουν με τις πέτρες (αλλά ρατσίστρια δεν θα την πουν, φαντασμένη θα την πουν).

Ελληγενή, νομίζω στο έχω ξανασυστήσει, αν όχι, βρες και διάβασε αυτό εδώ το βιβλίο, το οποίο είναι εξαιρετικό και θα σου λύσει πολλές απορίες για το πώς παίρνονται οι δημόσιες αποφάσεις και γιατί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πράγματι, έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Απόδειξη είναι η μικρή πόλη που πεθαίνει κάθε χρόνο στην ελληνική άσφαλτο επειδή οι Έλληνες οδηγοί εφαρμόζουν τον ΚΟΚ.



Ούτε καν μικρή κωμόπολη (το 2011 ήταν περίπου 1100). Οι θάνατοι από τροχαία δεν οφείλονται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην παραβατικότητα αλλά και σε πολλούς άλλους παράγοντες, όπως: ποιότητα οδοστρώματος, καιρικές συνθήκες, ασφάλεια οχήματος, κ.ά., γι' αυτό και βρίσκονται σε διαρκή μείωση. Σε μείωση βρίσκονται όμως και όλων των ειδών τα τροχαία ατυχήματα, όχι μόνο τα θανατηφόρα. Από τα θανατηφόρα ατυχήματα, μόνο το 1/4 οφείλεται σε καθαρές παραβάσεις, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της τροχαίας. Σιγά λοιπόν την αφάνταστη παραβατικότητα. Θα ξεχνάς ότι αυτοκίνητα έχουν σχεδόν οι πάντες. Με βάση το ότι ο αριθμός οχημάτων έχει τριπλασιαστεί από το 1990, αν η παραβατικότητα παρέμενε σταθερή θα την βλέπαμε να τριπλασιάζεται επίσης. Ωστόσο την βλέπουμε να μειώνεται σταθερά και γρήγορα. Το 1990, ο αριθμός των νεκρών ήταν διπλάσιος! Δηλαδή, με βάση το 1990, θα έπρεπε σήμερα να έχουμε 6000 νεκρούς από τροχαία κι έχουμε στην πραγματικότητα το 1/6 αυτών.

Άρα, το επιχείρημά σου έχει λανθασμένη βάση. Για σύνολο 5,5 εκατομμυρίων οχημάτων, ο αριθμός των παραβάσεων δεν είναι μεγάλος. Η πλειονότητα επιλέγει την νομιμότητα.



Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή, στο ερώτημα του «τι θα εμποδίσει κάποιον να παρανομήσει», στο οποίο η απάντηση είναι «τίποτα», διαπράττεται ένα λογικό σφάλμα. Ο νόμος περιγράφει, και το δικαστήριο εφαρμόζει. Έτσι.



Μα, τι σχέση έχει το δικαστήριο και ο νόμος; Δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτάσει εκεί μια τέτοια υπόθεση; Έχεις ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να κάνει μήνυση σε μαγαζί γιατί τού είπαν ότι είναι γεμάτο; Φυσικά λοιπόν και *τίποτα* που να έχει σχέση με το νομικό σύστημα δεν τον εμποδίζει να παρανομήσει σε κάτι τόσο αόριστο. Το μόνο που μπορεί να τον εμποδίσει είναι η παιδεία κι ο πολιτισμός.

Το παρακάτω το διάβασα αλλά επιμένεις να μου περιγράφεις τον νόμο και τι ορίζει. Σε ρώτησα πιο πάνω κάτι πολύ βασικό: είσαι υπέρ του νόμου, πάντα; Αν ο νόμος αύριο σού πει ότι πρέπει να δίνεις το 95% του εισοδήματός σου, θα είσαι υπέρ; Είσαι υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής; Είσαι υπέρ της εξορίας;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς, σε σχέση με αυτά που λες για τους ελληνικούς δρόμους, είσαι πολύ τυχερός και σε ζηλεύω που δεν οδηγείς σε αυτούς, για να δεις πώς οδηγούν όλοι. 



Hellegennes said:


> Έχεις ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να κάνει μήνυση σε μαγαζί γιατί τού είπαν ότι είναι γεμάτο;


Άνθρωπέ μου, τον διάβασες το σύνδεσμο που έβαλα, για την υπόθεση που αναφέρεται και στο ποστ του Ζάζουλα; ΝΑΙ!!!! 



Hellegennes said:


> είσαι υπέρ του νόμου, πάντα; Αν ο νόμος αύριο σού πει ότι πρέπει να δίνεις το 95% του εισοδήματός σου, θα είσαι υπέρ; Είσαι υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής; Είσαι υπέρ της εξορίας;


Έλα να τα κάνουμε όλα σούπα, μπορούμε. Να βοηθήσω κι εγώ: είσαι υπέρ της σάλτσας στα μακαρόνια; Είσαι υπέρ των κορδονιών ή του χριτς χρατς στα παπούτσια;

Εντάξει, σοβαρεύομαι και ζητώ συγγνώμη, παρασύρθηκα. Πάμε πάλι: μέχρι να αυτορυθμιστούν όλα με την παιδεία και να έρθει επί γης ειρήνη, χρειαζόμαστε νόμους για να μπορούμε να συνυπάρχουμε. Γιατί όχι, οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι κατά βάση καλοί. Οι άνθρωποι είναι κατά βάση και καλοί, και κακοί. Ο ίδιος άνθρωπος είναι ικανός για την αλτρουιστικότερη και για τη χειρότερη πράξη. Δεν θα παραπέμψω σε βιβλία, για να ακούσω πάλι ότι αυτοί που τα γράφουν είναι σκιτζήδες: λίγη αυτοπαρατήρηση βοηθάει στο να καταλήξει κανείς σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2012)

Και επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι καμιά φορά βαριόμαστε να κάνουμε κλικ στους συνδέσμους που βάζουν άλλοι, ορίστε:

Την 8η Σεπτεμβρίου 2003 και περί το μεσονύκτιο ο ενάγων μαζί με έναν φίλο του, ο οποίος εξετάστηκε ως μάρτυρας στο ακροατήριο, επιχείρησαν να επισκεφθούν το ανωτέρω κατάστημα της εναγομένης για τη νυκτερινή τους διασκέδαση, πλην όμως κάποιος από τους υπαλλήλους της εναγομένης, ο οποίος βρισκόταν στην είσοδο του καταστήματος και είχε προστηθεί από τη τελευταία προς τούτο, απαγόρευσε σ΄ αυτούς την είσοδο στο κατάστημα, χωρίς εύλογη αιτία. Ειδικότερα *δεν αποδείχθηκε ότι το κατάστημα ήταν πλήρες και για λόγους ασφαλείας δεν επιτρεπόταν η είσοδος και άλλων ατόμων σ’ αυτό, όπως αβάσιμα ισχυρίζεται η εναγομένη,* διότι κατά την παραμονή του ενάγοντος και του ανωτέρω μάρτυρος στην είσοδο του καταστήματος, επετράπη από τον ίδιο υπάλληλο σε άλλους πελάτες να εισέλθουν στο κατάστημα.​
http://www.thebarrister.gr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=163


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το να μην έχεις δωρεάν φάρμακο απ' το κράτος επειδή δεν συγκέντρωσες τα απαραίτητα ένσημα την τελευταία τριετία, είναι ή δεν είναι κι αυτό "ράντομ";



Όχι, καθόλου. Η υγεία δεν είναι δωρεάν. Δωρεάν είναι μόνο ότι πληρώνεται μέσω φόρων και η υγεία πληρώνεται μέσω ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, άρα το αν δουλεύεις με το αν το κράτος σού δίνει φάρμακα έχει άμεση σχέση.



Zazula said:


> Ή μόνη μας εμμονή πρέπει να είναι οι Πανελλαδικές, επειδή έτυχε να είναι το δικό σου pet hate για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο; Το 'χεις ξανανοίξει το θέμα και σου 'χαν δοθεί τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις και τότε. Κι άλλωστε το κράτος δεν σου απαγορεύει καθόλου να μορφωθείς χωρίς τη δική του συνδρομή, π.χ. να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες κι εσύ και σπούδασες έξω και μετά έχει μηχανισμό για να αναγνωρίσει τον τίτλο σου.



Και πάλι όχι. Εν πρώτοις, έχω πολύ καλούς λόγους να θεωρώ ότι οι εξετάσεις είναι ένας πολύ ράντομ παράγοντας και τους έχω εξηγήσει. Δεν σκοπεύω να ξαναμπώ στην διαδικασία. Το άλλο που λες με την μόρφωση στο εξωτερικό θα το λες για πλάκα, έτσι; Δεν μου απαγορεύει το κράτος να μορφωθώ εκτός κράτους; Τι γεναιόδωρο! Ευχαριστώ το κράτος που με αφήνει να φύγω από την χώρα. Βέβαια, για να φύγω από την χώρα πρέπει να έχω πολύ περισσότερα λεφτά, δυνατότητα να μιλήσω ξένη γλώσσα, ελεύθερη είσοδο στην χώρα αυτή (ευτυχώς που είμαστε στην ΕΕ, δηλαδή) και την θέληση να αφήσω την χώρα μου. Αυτό είναι πράγμα που το κράτος μού επιτρέπει; Με δουλεύεις; Όσο για την αναγνώριση, εν πρώτοις δεν είναι αυτόματη, όπως οφείλει να είναι, βάσει νόμων της ΕΕ, δεν είναι δωρεάν και δεν είναι εγγυημένη. Πραγματικά, ελπίζω αυτό να το έγραψες για πλάκα. Αυτό δεν είναι δυνατότητα που μου προσφέρει το κράτος, είναι ένα ακόμη εμπόδιο που μου βάζει.



Zazula said:


> Για το δεύτερο, όταν κάποιος είναι απόλυτα, ανυποχώρητα και αμετάβλητα πεπεισμένος ότι υπάρχει αμφιμονοσήμαντη συσχέτιση δίκαιου και εφαρμογής του (δηλ. αν δεν εφαρμόζεται απ' τους περισσότερους, σημαίνει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι είναι άδικο), και ειδικά στην Ελλάδα με την παράδοσή της στην καταστρατήγηση των νόμων, εγώ δεν έχω τι να συζητήσω μαζί του.



Δεν είπα πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο. Straw man. Είπα και εννόησα ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη συνάφεια με το πόσο δίκαιος είναι ο νόμος και το πόσοι τον εφαρμόζουν. Αν δεν αποδέχεσαι ότι υπάρχει τέτοια συσχέτιση, τι να πω; Σαφώς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση.



Zazula said:


> Και μην μ' αρχίσεις μετά στο "γιατί δεν κάθομαι να συζητήσω", διότι η απάντηση είναι προφανής: Την επιχειρηματολογία που συγκέντρωσα επί του θέματος δοκίμασα πρώτα και την εξέθεσα στο ντουβάρι του σπιτιού μου — και δεν έδειξε να συγκινείται. Και (υποθέτω) μάλλον δεν θα φταίει η επιχειρηματολογία. :)



Ευχαριστώ για τον χαρακτηρισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> [...]και είχε προστηθεί [...]


Του ρήματος; Προΐσταμαι; Προστέκομαι; Προστήνομαι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Άνθρωπέ μου, τον διάβασες το σύνδεσμο που έβαλα, για την υπόθεση που αναφέρεται και στο ποστ του Ζάζουλα; ΝΑΙ!!!!



Βρε κορίτσι μου, τα διάβασα αυτά. Αλλά εκεί ο πορτιέρης ήταν αρκετά ηλίθιος για να βάλει άλλους όσο έδιωχνε αυτούς, με την δικαιολογία του γεμάτου μαγαζιού και φυσικά ο ενάγων ήταν αρκετά τυχερός ώστε να έχει μάρτυρες. Προφανώς ο νόμος σε προστατεύει απέναντι στην βλακεία -του πορτιέρη, εν προκειμένω.[/quote]



Palavra said:


> Δεν θα παραπέμψω σε βιβλία, για να ακούσω πάλι ότι αυτοί που τα γράφουν είναι σκιτζήδες: λίγη αυτοπαρατήρηση βοηθάει στο να καταλήξει κανείς σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα.



Ουδέποτε είπα κάποιον σκιτζή ενώ έκανε σοβαρή έρευνα. Τις δε ερωτήσεις που λες _σούπα_, τις έκανα γιατί επιμένετε στο τι λέει ο νόμος για να αποδείξετε ότι κάτι είναι εκ των πραγμάτων άδικο. Λοιπόν, λες ότι η κοινωνία μας δεν είναι κοινωνία αγγέλων. Βέβαια η κοινωνία φταίει σ' αυτό, αλλά δεν διαφωνώ. Ναι, δεν είμαστε όλοι άγγελοι. Μέχρι να γίνουμε άγγελοι, λες, χρειαζόμαστε νόμους. Αλλά ούτε και οι νόμοι είναι τέλειοι. Μέχρι λοιπόν να γίνουν τέλειοι, θα εξανίσταμαι γι' αυτούς που είναι άδικοι. Ευτυχώς αυτό το δικαίωμα μού το δίνει η δημοκρατία, μαζί με το δικαίωμα να εγκαταλείψω την χώρα. Ευχαριστώ, κράτος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2012)

Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Έτσι είναι...Η βλακεία χέρι χέρι με το φόβο, με τρομαχτικά αποτελέσματα.



Είναι αυτοί που πιστεύουν (όπως και οι γιατροί τους) στην herd immunity...


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Του ρήματος; Προΐσταμαι; Προστέκομαι; Προστήνομαι;


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10374-agent-based-model&p=128557&viewfull=1#post128557


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Eξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή ο προστημένος είναι ο εκπρόσωπος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

Ο προστηθείς ήταν η ντουλάπα που ήταν στημένη μπροστά από την πόρτα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Στη σχέση προστήσεως (principal-agent relationship), προστήσας είναι ο principal και προστηθείς ο agent. Μη φτιάχνετε κι άλλους ανύπαρκτους τύπους!


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Πάω να πιώ μια προστυμμένη λεμονάδα μπας και καταλαβω...


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 2, 2012)

Ο Κώστας και με κατάλαβε και έβαλε και τα πράγματα στη θέση τους, όσον αφορά παρεξηγήσεις που πήγαν πάλι να δημιουργηθούν χωρίς λόγο και ουδέποτε επιδίωξα. 

Για ένα πράγμα είμαι σίγουρος, ίσως ακόμα πιο πολύ και από το πώς με λένε. Ποτέ μα ποτέ μα ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβει ο άτεκνος, αυτόν που αγωνιά κάθε μέρα για την εκπαίδευση και υγεία των παιδιών του, σε μια χώρα που τίποτε δεν είναι στη θέση του και αυτονόητο. 

Κι εγώ έλεγα κάποτε πολλά και τώρα αν όχι όλα, αλλά τα περισσότερα, τα έχω κάνει γαργάρα... ;) 

Όσο για τα νήματα, που λέει ο δόκτορας, έχω λίγο χρόνο να διαβάζω ό,τι ενδιαφέρον γράφετε, αλλά δεν είμαι από αυτούς που θα γράψουν 5.000 λέξεις για ένα νήμα που δεν θα οδηγήσει και πουθενά τελικά. Προτιμώ να γράψω μια πραγματεία ή ένα διήγημα... και να περιορίζομαι να γράφω κάνα σχόλιο ή να βοηθάω εκεί που πρέπει και μπορώ. :) 

Το μόνο που με πείραξε διαβάζοντας αυτό το νήμα και έγραψα το σχόλιό μου είναι η απουσία ιεράρχησης των θεμάτων της καθημερινής ζωής, καθώς σίγουρα υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα για να φτιάχνουμε νήματα και σίγουρα κατ' εμέ μεγαλύτερος είναι ο ρατσισμός και αποκλεισμός που υφίστανται εκατομμύρια Έλληνες αυτή τη στιγμή από αυτόν του οποίου έπεσαν θύμα μια χούφτα Ρομά, αλλά και αυτό μου το εξήγησε η SBE και δέχομαι τα γραφόμενά της.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Την 8η Σεπτεμβρίου 2003 και περί το μεσονύκτιο ο ενάγων μαζί με έναν φίλο του, ο οποίος εξετάστηκε ως μάρτυρας στο ακροατήριο, επιχείρησαν να επισκεφθούν το ανωτέρω κατάστημα της εναγομένης για τη νυκτερινή τους διασκέδαση, πλην όμως κάποιος από τους υπαλλήλους της εναγομένης, ο οποίος βρισκόταν στην είσοδο του καταστήματος και είχε προστηθεί από τη τελευταία προς τούτο, απαγόρευσε σ΄ αυτούς την είσοδο στο κατάστημα, χωρίς εύλογη αιτία. Ειδικότερα *δεν αποδείχθηκε ότι το κατάστημα ήταν πλήρες και για λόγους ασφαλείας δεν επιτρεπόταν η είσοδος και άλλων ατόμων σ’ αυτό, όπως αβάσιμα ισχυρίζεται η εναγομένη,* διότι κατά την παραμονή του ενάγοντος και του ανωτέρω μάρτυρος στην είσοδο του καταστήματος, επετράπη από τον ίδιο υπάλληλο σε άλλους πελάτες να εισέλθουν στο κατάστημα.​
> http://www.thebarrister.gr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=163


Τι μου θύμισες τώρα...Φτηνά τη γλίτωσα με bird's claw. Και αποδίπλα περνάγανε οι γκόμενες...Από τότε λέω: δε με θέλετε; δε σας θέλω εγώ δύο. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ισονομία, απλώς οδηγός επιβίωσης.
Άμα μου πει όμως η κλινική "δε σε δέχομαι γιατί είσαι π.χ. γύφτος", τότε θα γίνω...Μπέσι Σμιθ; (καλά, μύθος είναι κι αυτός)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

Costas said:


> Άμα μου πει όμως η κλινική "δε σε δέχομαι γιατί είσαι π.χ. γύφτος", τότε θα γίνω...Μπέσι Σμιθ; (καλά, μύθος είναι κι αυτός)



Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σου πουν τέτοιο πράγμα, ακόμα κι αν αυτός είναι ο λόγος. Στις περισσότερες παμπ και μπαρ, μού ζητάνε ταυτότητα ενώ δίπλα μου περνάνε τα 18χρονα στην έτσι. Μου ζητάνε βέβαια ταυτότητα γιατί τούς κάνω για μικρότερος κι όχι για κανέναν άλλον λόγο, αλλά κι αυτό είναι είδος διάκρισης. Εγώ το βλέπω χιουμοριστικά, δεν προσβάλλομαι. Μια φορά θυμάμαι πηγαίναμε σε ένα μπαράκι με έναν φίλο και ο πορτιέρης μού είπε "εσύ μπες, ο φίλος σου όχι". Τότε ο φίλος μου είπε ότι δεν μας έβαλε μέσα γιατί είμαστε Έλληνες. Όχι, τού λέω, το μαγαζί είναι γεμάτο Έλληνες, εμένα μού είπε να μπω κι εσένα δεν σε επέτρεψε γιατί φοράς σπορτέξ. Βέβαια κι αυτό διάκριση είναι. Αλλά η διαδικασία να κάνεις μήνυση δεν αξίζει (συν ότι δεν είχαμε μάρτυρες, πράγμα που συμβαίνει στο 99% των περιπτώσεων).


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Έτσι από περιέργεια, στην Ελλάδα έχουν το δικαίωμα οι δημόσιοι χώροι να αρνηθούν την είσοδο σε μεθυσμένους ή σε άτομα που κάνουν φασαρία, ή θα φάνε πρόστιμο που προσβάλανε τον πελάτη;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2012)

*''Την αναγνωρίζετε; Είναι η περίφημη Άμεση Δημοκρατία, με την οποία μας είχατε πρήξει ορισμένοι"*


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Σχόλιο- απάντηση γονέα του σχολείου, από το tvxs.
To ότι βέβαια κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν πάρει συνέντευξη από κανέναν γονιό το έχουμε πει. 
Παραθέτω το σχόλιο όπως έχει για να μην τρέχουμε να το βρούμε μετά:



> Επειδή το θέμα πήρε λανθασμένη κατεύθυνση, να διευκρινίσω λοιπόν κάποια πράγματα ως γονέας, αλλοδαπός και ψηφοφόρος της συγκεκριμένης ψηφοφορίας. 1) Το ερώτημα προς τους γονείς ήταν αν συμφωνούν με την εγκύκλιο για το τμήμα Ρομά; Και ΟΧΙ αν δεχεστε τους Ρομα; Έχει τεράστια διαφορά! Η εγκύκλιο ήταν πρόχειρη και αρκετά ελλιπής. Σε αυτή την ψηφοφορία, συμμετείχαν και άλλοι αλλοδαποί που έχουν παιδιά σε αυτά τα σχολεία, όπως Αλβανοί και άλλες εθνικότητες, άρα δεν βλέπω το ρατσιστικό κομμάτι της υπόθεσης διότι όλα αυτά τα παιδιά έγιναν δεκτά και χωρίς κανέναν πρόβλημα... ακόμα παιδιά και με κινητικά προβλήματα υπάρχουν. Όλο το θέμα έχει να κάνει τις συνθήκες υγιεινής και αν τα παιδιά αυτά είναι εμβολιασμένα, έχουν βιβλιάριο υγείας, έχουν περάσει τις ιατρικές εξετάσεις όπως περνάνε όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά μας. Έχει να κάνει με την ανησυχία των γονιών για την συμπεριφορά των παιδιών αυτών, αναφέρομαι για το λεγόμενο bullying (σχολικός και εξωσχολικός εκφοβισμός). Δηλαδή, θα κάνουν οι δάσκαλοι παρατήρηση σε ένα από αυτά τα παιδιά για να συμμορφωθεί και την επόμενη μέρα θα είναι έξω 15 οικογένειες, τα μεγαλύτερα αδέλφια όπως συνηθίζουν να το κάνουν σε διάφορες περιοχές της χώρας; Ποιος μας εγγυάται την ασφάλεια των παιδιών μας; Πρώτα, ας μας καλύψει το υπουργείο παιδείας (που παίρνει τα ανάλογα κονδύλια από την Ε.Ε. για το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα) και φυσικά, να έρθουν να ενταχθούν στα σχολεία μας.



Οπότε αν καταλαβαίνω καλά το πρόβλημα είναι ένα μικρό που λύνεται εύκολα κι ένα μεγάλο που λύνεται δύσκολα. 
Το σημαντικότερο που λέει ο γονιός: _θα κάνουν οι δάσκαλοι παρατήρηση σε ένα από αυτά τα παιδιά για να συμμορφωθεί και την επόμενη μέρα θα είναι έξω 15 οικογένειες, τα μεγαλύτερα αδέλφια όπως συνηθίζουν να το κάνουν σε διάφορες περιοχές της χώρας;_

Μου λέει μια φίλη μου καθηγήτρια σε σχολείο με τάξεις Ρομά, που τη ρώτησα, ότι αυτό έχει συμβεί στο σχολείο της, όπως επίσης ότι συχνά ο δάσκαλος έπρεπε να κάνει τον διαιτητή στο διάλειμμα και ήταν αντιμέτωπος με όλη τη συνοδεία. Δε βλέπω τίποτα περίεργο σε αυτό, φυσικό είναι όταν μία ομάδα αισθάνεται ότι είναι στο περιθώριο να πιστεύει ότι θα αμυνθεί με συμμορίες και με αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά. Ακόμα χειρότερα, όταν η ομάδα αυτή βλέπει την οργανωμένη κοινωνία σαν εχθρό του τρόπου ζωής της. Αλλά αυτό δείχνει ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα από το ότι το γυφτάκι είναι άπλυτο και λέει κακές κουβέντες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2012)

Από την αρχή, δεν υπήρχαν επαρκείς πληροφορίες που θα επέτρεπαν να προχωρήσουμε σε μια πιο ουσιαστική συζήτηση για τους λόγους που διαμόρφωσαν το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας και για το τι πρέπει να κάνει η πολιτεία πέρα από την εφαρμογή του νόμου — διότι δεν αρκεί η εφαρμογή του νόμου, πιστεύω. Θα άξιζε να περιμένουμε να μάθουμε ποιο ακριβώς είναι το ζήτημα και να προχωρήσουμε *πέρα από την είδηση*. Και όχι, αντ’ αυτού, να πάμε πίσω στην ιστορία θεμελιωδών δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, στο απαρτχάιντ ή στο back of the bus, και να ξανασυζητάμε για πράγματα που έχουν λυθεί.


Και μπράβο στην SBE για το «λαβράκι».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και όχι, αντ’ αυτού, να πάμε πίσω στην ιστορία θεμελιωδών δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, στο απαρτχάιντ ή στο back of the bus, και να ξανασυζητάμε για πράγματα που έχουν λυθεί.



Όση σχέση έχει η ύπαρξη ιδιοκτησίας με την κλοπή, άλλο τόσο έχουν κι αυτά που είπα με το απαρτχάιντ. Κι όταν λες "έχουν λυθεί", υπό ποια έννοια το λες; Πώς λύθηκαν;


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2012)

Μηνύματα υπ’ αριθμ. 10, 16, 17, 46 και άλλα.
Η αρχική είδηση (#1) λέει: «Οι σύλλογοι γονέων του 7ου και 10ου Δημοτικού σχολείου Χαλανδρίου πήραν απόφαση να μη γίνονται δεκτά στα εν λόγω σχολεία παιδάκια Ρομά!» Στη διατύπωση αυτή, η ιστορία έχει δώσει απάντηση: Θα γίνουν δεκτά και ας φύγεις εσύ αν δεν σου αρέσει. Το ζήτημα λοιπόν είναι πέρα από την είδηση: αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα συγκεκριμένα παιδιά, πώς θα λυθεί. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να αοριστολογούμε χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε το ειδικό πρόβλημα που βλέπουν οι 234 ή το ευρύτερο της ένταξης των παιδιών Ρομά στο δημοτικό σχολείο. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε είναι το ότι η διατύπωση «οι γονείς ... πήραν απόφαση να μη γίνονται δεκτά στα εν λόγω σχολεία παιδάκια Ρομά», έτσι σκέτη, όπως μας δόθηκε, μόνο ρίγη μπορεί να προκαλέσει, όχι συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Μα από την αρχή είπαμε ότι η είδηση ήταν μισή, γιατί δεν ξέραμε γιατί οι γονείς πήραν αυτή την απόφαση. Τουλάχιστον το είπαν όσοι πρόσεξαν ότι η είδηση είναι μισή. 
Με την είδηση μισή όμως, όποιος δεν θέλει να κρατήσει μικρό καλάθι (ΚΜΚ στο εξής) δίνει ερμηνείες που εκφράζουν τις προσωπικές του ανησυχίες και απόψεις - στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ότι οι Έλληνες είναι ρατσιστές* ή ότι η ΧΑ έχει διεισδύσει παντού. Ενδιαφέρον έχει και το ότι τα ΜΜΕ αναδημοσίευσαν την είδηση μισή, κι υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό δεν είναι τυχαίο. Ξέρουν καλά τους αναγνώστες τους και ότι πολλοί δεν είναι ΚΜΚ, και εγώ το συνδέω και με το άρθρο στο άλλο νήμα για τα παλιοσίδερα. Κάποια ΜΜΕ θέλουν να πουλήσουν αυτή την εικόνα της χώρας όπου κάθε πρόβλημα υπάρχει μόνο στη φαντασία των "ρατσιστών". Είτε για να κολακέψουν τους αναγνώστες της σχολής της πολιτικής ορθότητας που κρυφοπερηφανεύονται ότι είναι καλύτεροι από τους συμπολίτες τους ή πιο πονόψυχοι (ίδια περίπτωση με τις θεούσες και τους θεούσους που νομίζουν ότι είναι πιο χριστιανοί από τους άλλους χριστιανούς**), είτε γιατί πουλάει το θέμα (και αν πουλάει, πουλάει γιατί μπορούμε να χαιρόμαστε που δεν είμαστε εμείς έτσι), είτε γιατί είναι κι αυτός ένας τρόπος να σπρώξουμε κάτω από το χαλί κάποια δύσκολα προβλήματα, κι αυτό κάνουμε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σαν κοινωνία. 
Τέλος πάντων, δε λέω περισσότερα γιατί θα είναι εκτός θέματος σε λίγο. 

*Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι γονείς δεν είναι ρατσιστές ή ότι δεν υπάρχει ρατσισμός στην Ελλάδα
** η μια θρησκεία αντικατέστησε την άλλη, δηλαδή


----------



## Marinos (Nov 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όση σχέση έχει η ύπαρξη ιδιοκτησίας με την κλοπή, άλλο τόσο έχουν κι αυτά που είπα με το απαρτχάιντ.



Συ είπας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2012)

Το 2004 έγινε αυτό:

14 Σεπτεμβρίου – 12 Οκτωβρίου 2005: Μη Ρομά γονείς καλούν σε αποχή μέχρι να φύγουν τα παιδιά Ρομά από το σχολείο «τους». Παιδιά Ρομά πηγαίνουν στην απογευματινή τάξη με αστυνομική προστασία, μετά από αίτημα του ΕΠΣΕ προς το ΑΤ Ασπροπύργου, τη μόνη κρατική αρχή που, όταν δεν δέχθηκε άνωθεν παρεμβάσεις, συστηματικά υπεράσπισε τα δικαιώματα των Ρομά. Αποσπάσματα δύο επιστολών της ΕΛΑΣ που περιγράφουν την κατάσταση ακολουθούν και είναι εύγλωττα. Εκτοξεύονται απειλές κατά εθελοντών ΕΠΣΕ και άλλων. ​


(Από το Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο των Συμφωνιών του Ελσίνκι)


Και το 2008 έγινε αυτό:

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ, ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ (ΕΔΔΑ), ΟΜΟΦΩΝΩΣ,
1. Συνεκδικάζει την ένσταση της Κυβερνήσεως όσον αφορά τη μη εξάντληση των εσωτερικών ενδίκων μέσων και την απορρίπτει.
2. Κάνει δεκτή την προσφυγή ως παραδεκτή.
3. Κρίνει ότι υπήρξε παραβίαση του άρθρου 13 της Συμβάσεως.
4. Κρίνει ότι υπήρξε παραβίαση του άρθρου 14 της Συμβάσεως σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο 2 του Πρώτου Πρωτοκόλλου.
5. Κρίνει ότι
α) το διάδικο Κράτος υποχρεούται να καταβάλει, εντός τριών μηνών από της ημερομηνίας κατά την οποία η απόφαση θα καταστεί οριστική συμφώνως προς το άρθρο 44 παρ. 2 της Συμβάσεως, σε κάθε έναν από τους προσφεύγοντες το ποσό των 6.000 ευρώ για ηθική ζημία και από κοινού το ποσό των 2.000 ευρώ για έξοδα και δικαστική δαπάνη, πλέον οποιουδήποτε ποσού ήθελε οφείλεται ως φόρος, (...)​


Δηλαδή, η Ελλάδα (δηλαδή οι Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι, δηλαδή εμείς), για ίδια υπόθεση υποχρεώθηκε να πληρώσει από 6.000 ευρώ σε 11 προσφεύγοντες, και 2.000 ευρώ δικαστική δαπάνη. 


Αγγλικά
Γαλλικά
Ελληνικά


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Παλάβρα, κάνεις το ίδιο λάθος που λέω πιο πανω: διάβασα προσεκτικά αυτό που λινκάρεις και δεν βλεπω πουθενά να αναφέρεται τι προβλημα είχαν οι γονείς, περα απο τον γενικό και αόριστο _ρατσισμό_. 
Σίγουρα κάποια αιτιολόγηση έδωσαν οι γονείς τότε.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σχόλιο- απάντηση γονέα του σχολείου, από το tvxs.
> To ότι βέβαια κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν πάρει συνέντευξη από κανέναν γονιό το έχουμε πει.
> Παραθέτω το σχόλιο όπως έχει για να μην τρέχουμε να το βρούμε μετά:



- Ψήφισαν και ξένοι γονείς άρα δεν είμαστε ρατσιστές. Ακόμη και ανάπηρα δεχόμαστε, τόσο αντιρατσιστές είμαστε. 
- Το πρόβλημα είναι τα εμβόλια. Η λύση δεν είναι να εμβολιαστούν, είναι να μην τα δεχτούμε στο σχολείο. 
- Και ποιος να τους μιλήσει; Θα μας έρθουν με τις καραμπίνες μετά. Τους ξέρετε δα τους γύφτους πώς κάνουν. 

Δεν κατάλαβα σε τι βελτιώνει την αξιολόγηση της στάσης των γονέων το σχόλιο αυτό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 3, 2012)

pidyo said:


> - Ψήφισαν και ξένοι γονείς άρα δεν είμαστε ρατσιστές. Ακόμη και ανάπηρα δεχόμαστε, τόσο αντιρατσιστές είμαστε.
> - Το πρόβλημα είναι τα εμβόλια. Η λύση δεν είναι να εμβολιαστούν, είναι να μην τα δεχτούμε στο σχολείο.
> - Και ποιος να τους μιλήσει; Θα μας έρθουν με τις καραμπίνες μετά. Τους ξέρετε δα τους γύφτους πώς κάνουν.
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα σε τι βελτιώνει την αξιολόγηση της στάσης των γονέων το σχόλιο αυτό.



Αχ, Πιδύε, ευχαριστώ. Είχα αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μαζί μου...Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Βελτιώνει από την άποψη ότι τώρα ξέρουμε τι λένε _κάποιοι_ γονείς (δυστυχώς όχι όλοι) και να αποφασίσουμε αν μας αρέσει η όχι η στάση τους, ενώ πρώτα τους χαρακτηρίζαμε χωρίς πληροφορίες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2012)

Γύφτισσα τον εβύζαξε, του Δημήτρη Καμπουράκη, από το Protagon.

[...]
Κι επειδή προφανώς όλοι (ή μερικοί) από τους παραπάνω δε θα γουστάρουν να δουν τα παιδιά τους να συναναστρέφονται με το δικό μου παιδί (το οποίο προφανώς θα έχει μολυνθεί από τον διαπλεκόμενο αλήτη δημοσιογράφο πατέρα του) η τελική μου πρόταση έχει ως εξής:

Να φτιάξει ο καθένας μας μία δική του χώρα, η οποία θα έχει το καθαρό και αμόλυντο σχολείο της, στο οποίο θα φοιτά το παιδί του καθενός μας. Έτσι, τα βλαστάρια μας δεν θα κινδυνεύουν να μολυνθούν από οποιαδήποτε άλλη ασθένεια του σώματος, του νου ή της ψυχής, πλην των ασθενειών που κουβαλάμε και τους μεταδίδουμε εμείς, ως έντιμοι, ενάρετοι και ηθικοί γονείς.

Και κάτι τελευταίο γι αυτούς που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι τα βασικά ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα που έχουν κατοχυρωθεί στην πορεία του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού, δεν τίθενται σε ψηφοφορίες: Το 1941, ο Αδόλφος Χίτλερ υπέγραψε το διάταγμα για την «τελική λύση». Έξι εκατομμύρια Εβραίοι, τσιγγάνοι, ομοφυλόφιλοι και ψυχικά άρρωστοι, πέθαναν κατά τη διάρκεια της εφαρμογής της. Αν (πριν υπογράψει) είχε βάλει το θέμα σε δημοψήφισμα και είχε κερδίσει, θα είχε το ηθικό, νομικό και πολιτικό δικαίωμα να την εφαρμόσει;​


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω καν ποια είναι η πολιτικώς ορθή ορολογία για τη διαδικασία με την οποία τα παιδιά με διαφορετική προέλευση συνυπάρχουν σε ένα ήρεμο περιβάλλον μάθησης, όπου, εκτός από την παιδεία που προσφέρει το κράτος, ανταλλάσσουν και πολιτιστικά στοιχεία προς αμοιβαίο όφελος. Το σχολείο φροντίζει ώστε όλα αυτά να γίνονται ισορροπημένα και με αμοιβαιότητα, με όλο και περισσότερα θετικά στοιχεία, όλο και λιγότερα αρνητικά. Γιατί αν το κράτος δεν τα φροντίζει όλα αυτά και το σχολείο είναι κωλοχανείο, τότε ο γονιός τι θα πρέπει να κάνει; Να πάρει το παιδί του στο σπίτι και να του κάνει κατ' οίκον διδασκαλία; *Θέλουμε πολυπολιτισμικότητα και θέλουμε και τη σωστή διαχείρισή της.*


----------



## Marinos (Nov 4, 2012)

Πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι εκείνοι που αντιδρούν στην παρουσία ξένων στα σχολεία είναι οι γονείς που δεν ασχολούνται με τα παιδιά τους. Το λέω εκ πείρας, θέλω να πω όχι ως άτεκνος που πολλά τραγούδια ξέρει κλπ κλπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 4, 2012)

> Θέλουμε πολυπολιτισμικότητα και θέλουμε και τη σωστή διαχείρισή της.



*Θέλουμε πολυπολιτισμικότητα, αλλά ΚΥΡΙΩΣ θέλουμε τη σωστή διαχείρισή της. *

Διορθώνω λίγο τον νίκελ, γιατί καλοί οι νόμοι, τα άρθρα, τα ποστ και οι ανασυρόμενες από το παρελθόν δικαστικές αποφάσεις, αλλά η ουσία είναι μία. Ναι, να μπουν όλοι στα σχολεία για αυτονόητους λόγους (ας μην τους παραθέσω τώρα και κουράσω), αλλά για ειδικές πολιτισμικές ομάδες όπως οι Ρομά, ας εφαρμοστεί επιτέλους το εθνικό στρατηγικό σχέδιο ένταξης, ώστε να είναι καλυμμένοι, ασφαλείς όλοι και τα πράγματα να βαίνουν καλώς και η εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία να συντελείται απρόσκοπτα. Και αν υπήρχε δομημένο πλαίσιο, τότε τα παιδιά τους δεν θα παρατούσαν το σχολείο για να πουλάνε σίδερα και πατάτες και καρπούζια, θα γινόταν προσπάθεια να αναγκάζονται οι γονείς να μην τα βάζουν στην παιδική εργασία από τα 5, αλλά να τα στέλνουν στα σχολεία και να μην παντρεύουν τα κορίτσια από τα 10 ή δεν ξέρω πόσο, αλλά να τα αφήνουν να τελειώνουν την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση έστω. 

Όσο για το "έτσι κάνουν οι Ρομά" του πιδύο εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι και για το αν κάνουν, αλλά φυσικά και για το αν δεν κάνουν.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2012)

Παιδάκια: ''Υπάρχουν και κακοί Τσιγγάνοι. Εγώ όμως θέλω να γίνω δικηγόρος για να βοηθάω τους καλούς'!'


----------



## Themis (Dec 20, 2012)

Update με την επιστολή ενός γονιού, από εδώ:
[h=1]Με την ουρά στα σκέλια... [/h] Αφού λύσσαξαν να εμποδίσουν τα τσιγγανάκια να πάνε στο σχολείο για να μάθουν πέντε γράμματα, διαδίδοντας χίλια δυο ψέματα για τον... «μεγάλο κίνδυνο» που διατρέχουν «τα παιδιά μας» (από ψευδείς διαδόσεις για τα τρία χιλιάρικα που δήθεν παίρνει η κάθε οικογένεια τσιγγάνων, που αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν μόλις τρία κατοστάρικα κι αυτά εφάπαξ για όσους έλληνες υπηκόους έχουν οικογενειακό εισόδημα μέχρι 3.000 ευρώ, μέχρι ανοησίες για τη... σεξουαλική ελευθεριότητα και την υγειονομική επικινδυνότητα των τσιγγανόπουλων, ενώ γνώριζαν ότι στο γειτονικό 4ο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Χαλανδρίου δεν υπήρξε κανένα πρόβλημα με την ένταξη των τσιγγανόπουλων, όπως προκύπτει από την επιστολή του ίδιου του διευθυντή του σχολείου προς το Διοικητικό Εφετείο Αθηνών, με την οποία διαμαρτυρόταν για την επικείμενη κατεδάφιση των καταυλισμών), αφού στιγματίστηκαν ακόμα και από τα κανάλια ως πατενταρισμένοι ρατσιστές κα αφού είδαν ότι η πλειοψηφία των γονιών τους γύρισε αδιάφορα την πλάτη στη ρατσιστική τους παραζάλη, οι πρωτεργάτες της «αντίστασης» ενάντια στα τσιγγανόπουλα που θα «βιάσουν» τα παιδιά τους και θα τα γεμίσουν με «θανατηφόρες αρρώστιες», αυτοί οι καθ’ όλα «καθωσπρέπει» γονείς του 7ου και 10ου Δημοτικού Σχολείου Χαλανδρίου (που ήταν πάντα μειοψηφία στο σύνολο των γονέων του σχολείου), αναγκάστηκαν να βάλουν την ουρά στα σκέλια και να αποδεχτούν το τετελεσμένο γεγονός.


Τα τσιγγανόπουλα έχουν έρθει εδώ και τρεις βδομάδες στο σχολείο (από τις 26 Νοέμβρη), χωρίς να υπάρξει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα, και οι «θερμόαιμοι» πρόεδροι των δύο συλλόγων, που στις 26 Νοέμβρη θέλησαν να κάνουν νέα ψηφοφορία για ν’ αποφασίσουν αν θα γίνει αποχή ή όχι από τα μαθήματα (!), όχι μόνο δεν έδωσαν ποτέ στη δημοσιότητα το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας (δεν το ανέφεραν καν στην ενημερωτική επιστολή που έστειλαν  στους γονείς), αλλά είχαν το θράσος να υποστηρίξουν ότι συνέβαλαν ώστε η ένταξη να γίνει με καλύτερους τρόπους!!!

Διαβάστε μνημείο... κωλοτούμπας, που θα το ζήλευαν ακόμα και οι πρωταθλήτριες της ενόργανης γυμναστικής:
_
«Το ΔΣ του Συλλόγου έχει επιλέξει να μην τοποθετηθεί δημόσια η προσωπική γνώμη των γονέων-μελών του με το σκεπτικό ότι το θέμα υπερβαίνει τα συνήθη που καλείται να διαχειριστεί το ΔΣ ενός Συλλόγου γονέων, θεωρώντας ότι *οι όποιες αποφάσεις τόσο για το συγκεκριμένο όσο και για άλλα θέματα θα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται από όλους τους γονείς του σχολείου *(σ.σ. η έμφαση είναι του κειμένου). Επειδή επίσης ο τρόπος που τέθηκε το θέμα κατέλαβε εξ' απήνης όχι μόνο τους γονείς αλλά και τη Διοίκηση του σχολείου (σ.σ. η οποία όμως ουδέποτε εξέφρασε κάτι τέτοιο δημόσια) θεωρήσαμε ότι η ενεργή συμμετοχή όλων των γονέων (σ.σ. εννοείται των γονέων με τα ρατσιστικά σύνδρομα κατά των τσιγγάνων, γιατί τους άλλους τους κράζανε οι «καθωσπρέπει») θα αποτελούσε ισχυρό μοχλό πίεσης προς όλους τους υπευθύνους εκ μέρους της Πολιτείας ώστε να λάβουμε επίσημη και υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση (σ.σ. την οποία προσπάθησαν να εμποδίσουν, όταν ούρλιαζαν απειλητικά ενάντια στο κλιμάκιο του υπουργείου στις 2 Νοέμβρη). Θεωρούμε ότι με την στάση μας αυτή, δηλαδή με το να ενισχύσουμε την συμμετοχή όλων των γονέων στο θέμα καταφέραμε να ασκηθούν πιέσεις ώστε η ένταξη να γίνει με καλύτερους τρόπους και όχι χωρίς προϋποθέσεις όπως φαινόταν αρχικά ότι θα γινόταν»_ (από την δισέλιδη επιστολή που μοιράστηκε σε όλους τους γονείς των δύο σχολείων).

Αυτοί που έσπειραν τον ρατσιστικό τρόμο στους γονείς των δύο σχολείων, βάζοντας το δικηγόρο τους να παραθέτει όλο το... εγκληματολογικό ιστορικό των τσιγγάνων, στην πρώτη γενική συνέλευση που έκαναν για το θέμα, αυτοί που έστησαν άρον-άρον ψηφοφορία για να μην έρθουν τα τσιγγανόπουλα (πετυχαίνοντας έτσι 234 ΟΧΙ, αριθμό που αποτελεί μειοψηφία στο σύνολο των γονέων, αφού το σχολείο έχει πάνω από 400 παιδιά), αρνούμενοι να καθυστερήσουν μερικές μέρες την ψηφοφορία μέχρι να γίνει η επίσημη ενημέρωση, αυτοί που επιχείρησαν να διαλύσουν την ενημέρωση από το κλιμάκιο του υπουργείου, με αλαλαγμούς ενάντια στον πανεπιστημιακό που τους ενημέρωνε (αντίθετα λούφαξαν όταν εμφανίστηκε ο διευθυντής Σπουδών του υπουργείου Παιδείας και δεν τόλμησαν να του επιτεθούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο), τώρα εμφανίζονται ως τιμητές της ένταξης με καλύτερους όρους των τσιγγανόπουλων στο σχολείο και ενημερώνουν ότι θα στείλουν επιστολές προς τους αρμόδιους (αντί για μηνύσεις, όπως απειλούσαν στις συνελεύσεις) για να τους ζητήσουν τα μέτρα που πρόκειται να λάβουν για τη «διαφύλαξη της ομαλής λειτουργίας της σχολικής κοινότητας». Ζητούν, δε, από τους γονείς _«να αναφέρουν στο ΔΣ τυχόν περιστατικά που έρχονται στην αντίληψή τους και τα οποία μπορούν να θέσουν σε κίνδυνο την ψυχοσωματική υγεία και ασφάλεια των μαθητών του σχολείου»_ (από τα τσιγγανόπουλα εννοείται)!

Αν δηλαδή ένα τσιγγανόπουλο τολμήσει να σπρώξει ένα από τα «παιδιά μας» (όπως κάνουν τα παιδιά μας μεταξύ τους), αυτό μπορεί κάλλιστα να αποτελέσει κίνδυνο για την ψυχοσωματική ασφάλεια των μαθητών του σχολείου! Σε τέτοια γελοιότητα μπορεί να φτάσει όποιος έχει βουτηχτεί στο βούρκο της ρατσιστικής υστερίας που συνεπήρε ορισμένους γονείς των εν λόγω σχολείων. Τους χαρίζουμε την περιφρόνησή μας...

Κ.Β.
γονιός από το 7ο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Χαλανδρίου

Κι επειδή πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι, σημειώνω επίσης τη λανθασμένη χρήση του _τιμητή _και το αριστουργηματικό τρίποντο του _εξ' απήνης _(σχιζολεξία+αποστροφομανία+ανορθογραφία).


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2012)

Το δικό μου χούι είναι η αριθμητική, οπότε...


> πετυχαίνοντας έτσι 234 ΟΧΙ, αριθμό που αποτελεί μειοψηφία στο σύνολο των γονέων, αφού το σχολείο έχει πάνω από 400 παιδιά



α. δεν υπάρχουν γονείς με δυο παιδιά στο σχολείο; Είναι 400 παιδιά- 400 γονείς;
β. Το 234 είναι πάνω από το 50%. Και μπορεί να είναι το 100% των παρευρισκόμενων. 
γ. σχετικά με το β. Κάθε παιδί έχει έναν κηδεμόνα που συμμετέχει, αλλιώς οι μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες θα είχαν λιγότερες ψήφους από τις άλλες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

Εννοεί στο σύνολο των 500 γονέων. Η ψηφοφορία στην οποία αναφέρεται είχε 234 "όχι" και 4 "ναι".


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2012)

Βλ. γ. 
Σε αυτού του είδους τους συλλόγους μέλος είναι ένας γονιός για κάθε παιδί, όχι και οι δυο, γιατί αλλιώς οι οικογένειες με έναν γονιό θα είχαν μία ψήφο λιγότερη. 

234+4= 238 
Δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχαν αποχές παρόντων, αλλά έστω ότι δεν υπήρχαν, τότε οι παρευρισκόμενοι στη συνέλευση ήταν 238 με δυνατό μέγιστο 400, επομένως υπήρχε λογικά απαρτία και μπορούσαν να πάρουν αποφάσεις. Και δεν πιστεύω ότι το καταστατικό τους ζητάει να συμφωνήσουν και οι 400, αλλιώς ποτέ δεν θα έπαιρναν καμία απόφαση. 
Οπότε, άσχετα από την απόφαση, η διαδικασία της λήψης της μοιάζει να ήταν τυπικότατη. 

ΥΓ Και για να πούμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, δεν με ενόχλησε η αριθμητική, παρόλο που βγάζει μάτι. Με ενόχλησε το ότι ο συγγραφέας ακολουθεί τη λογική "όταν η απόφαση δεν μου αρέσει, αμφισβητώ τη διαδικασία", που είναι ο λόγος που ποτέ δεν καταφέρνουμε να συνεννοηθούμε (και ξέρω πολλά από συλλόγους). Κι εμένα δεν μου αρέσει η πλειοψηφική λήψη αποφάσεων, προτιμώ την ομοφωνία, αλλά εφόσον συμμετέχω στο πλειοψηφικό σύστημα, οι αντιρρήσεις μου για τη διαδικασία είναι μόνο φιλοσοφικές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εννοεί στο σύνολο των 500 γονέων. Η ψηφοφορία στην οποία αναφέρεται είχε 234 "όχι" και 4 "ναι".


Από πού προκύπτει ότι είναι 500 οι γονείς; Λέει ότι είναι "πάνω από 400 παιδιά" (άρα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και πάνω από 400 μέλη του συλλόγου γονέων, αν υποθέσουμε ότι όλοι οι γονείς έχουν γραφτεί στο σύλλογο - και ναι, μόνο ένας ανά παιδί, για τους λόγους που ειπώθηκαν), δεν λέει όμως ακριβώς πόσα. 

Υποθέτω ότι είναι μάλλον λιγότερα από 500 (γιατί έχουμε μια τάση να μιλάμε σε εκατοντάδες και αν ήταν περισσότερα θα έλεγε "πάνω από 500"), αλλά δεν έχω τρόπο να ξέρω αν είναι 401 ή 499. 

Σχετικά με την απαρτία όμως, στους περισσότερους συλλόγους (μάλλον και σε αυτόν, αν δεν πρωτοτυπούν) ορίζεται ως απαρτία το 50% συν ένα άτομο για την πρώτη σύγκληση, και για την δεύτερη σύγκληση η συνέλευση θεωρείται ότι είναι σε απαρτία όσοι κι αν προσέλθουν (και 1 άτομο δηλαδή μόνο του μπορεί να κάνει συνέλευση). Αν ήταν 2η σύγκληση, δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για αριθμούς, ήταν σίγουρα νόμιμοι. Αν ήταν 1η σύγκληση και αν ο σύλλογος έχει τουλάχιστον 2 επί 238 μείον ένα = 475 μέλη, τότε ήταν νόμιμοι, αν έχει λιγότερα μέλη, τότε δεν ήταν νόμιμοι.

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη πάντως ότι φρόντισαν να είναι νόμιμοι, για να είναι έγκυρη η απόφασή τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, δεν έβαλα πηγή για τα νούμερα. Το ότι οι γονείς είναι 500 και η ψηφοφορία ήταν 234-4 το διάβασα εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Βλ. γ.
> Σε αυτού του είδους τους συλλόγους μέλος είναι ένας γονιός για κάθε παιδί, όχι και οι δυο, γιατί αλλιώς οι οικογένειες με έναν γονιό θα είχαν μία ψήφο λιγότερη.


Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; Χτες είχαμε εκλογές στο σύλλογο γονέων του Λυκείου και ψήφιζαν και οι δύο γονείς, αν ήθελαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; Χτες είχαμε εκλογές στο σύλλογο γονέων του Λυκείου και ψήφιζαν και οι δύο γονείς, αν ήθελαν.


Τι περίεργο σύστημα είναι αυτό;

Αλλά γενικά, τι ισχύει; Αναλογικότητα ψήφου ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των παιδιών; Ή είναι σωματείο και ισχύει ψήφος ανάλογα με τα εγγεγραμμένα μέλη (οπότε αν είναι γραμμένοι και οι δύο γονείς, ιδού και η απάντηση στην αρχική απορία μου);


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 21, 2012)

Είμαι πρόεδρος στον Σύλλογο Γονέων Δημοτικού Σχολείου και ψηφίζουν και οι δύο γονείς κανονικά. Και εγγεγραμμένοι φυσιολογικά είναι αυτόματα όλοι οι γονείς που τα παιδιά τους φοιτούν στο σχολείο, εκτός αν δηλώσουν το αντίθετο εξαρχής. 

Επομένως, ναι. Πιθανόν να υπάρχει μια διάκριση όσον αφορά τις μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες, αλλά έτσι είναι. Άλλωστε είναι ελάχιστες αυτές αναλογικά σε κάθε σχολείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Επομένως, αν είναι πάνω από 400 παιδιά, δικαίωμα ψήφου θα έχουν πάνω από 800 άνθρωποι;


----------



## Elsa (Dec 21, 2012)

Επίσης, πολλοί γονείς έχουν δύο παιδιά στο ίδιο σχολείο και ψηφίζει ο ένας, οπότε έρχεται μια ισορροπία.
Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι εντελώς θεωρητικά. Εμείς με το ζόρι μαζέψαμε καμιά εβδομηνταριά -κανονικά θέλαμε ενενήντα- να δω πώς θα κάνουμε σύλλογο...
Και αυτό, παρ' όλο που η συνδρομή ήταν -παράτυπα- προαιρετική και με έκπτωση, για να μην αποτελεί εμπόδιο.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 21, 2012)

Ναι. Αλλά, πίστεψέ με. Και οι τόσοι που ψήφισαν, αν τα νούμερα είναι σωστά, είναι υπερβολικά πολλοί για σύλλογο γονέων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επομένως, αν είναι πάνω από 400 παιδιά, δικαίωμα ψήφου θα έχουν πάνω από 800 άνθρωποι;



Ίσως πιο κοντά στους 600, γιατί, όπως είπε πιο πάνω και η SBE, όλο και θα υπάρχουν γονείς με 2+ παιδιά στο ίδιο δημοτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Το γκριζάρω για να μη στραβώσω τη συζήτηση κι άλλο, αλλά και επειδή προβλέπω ότι θα έχουμε σύντομα εκτενέστερες σχετικές συζητήσεις, όμως είναι εντυπωσιακή η αντίληψη που έχουμε για τα εκλογικά συστήματα στην Ελλάδα: Υπάρχουν δυο εύλογες επιλογές εκπροσώπησης (μια οικογένεια = μια ψήφος ή ένα παιδί = μια ψήφος μέσω των γονέων του) κι εμείς (ο νόμος δηλαδή, υποθέτω) φτιάχνουμε κάτι που μοιάζει και είναι κοντά στο πρώτο (επί δύο) αλλά κατά περίπτωση και όχι ακριβώς επειδή κλπ κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι ο λόγος που ψηφίζουν και οι δύο γονείς κλπ κλπ είναι το ότι με το ζόρι μαζεύονται πέντε άνθρωποι σε τέτοιους συλλόγους. 
Αλλά κανονικά η συμμετοχή θα έπρεπε να είναι μετοχική, μία ψήφος ανά οικογένεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2012)

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί, κανονικά η ψήφος θα πρέπει να είναι αντιπροσωπευτική. Μια ψήφος ανά οικογένεια = μισή ψήφος ανά γονέα, εκτός κι αν ο παρευρισκόμενος γονέας είναι μοναδικός κηδεμόνας ή έχει έγγραφη άδεια από τον/την σύντροφο για εκπροσώπηση της οικογένειας. Επίσης αυτή η μία ψήφος θα πρέπει να είναι ποσοστιαία. Δηλαδή αν η οικογένεια έχει 4 παιδιά στο σχολείο, από τα 400, η ψήφος της οικογένειας θα πρέπει να έχει ισχύ 1% (με αναγωγή επί των παρόντων γονέων). Βέβαια αυτό είναι πολύπλοκο και μη σκόπιμο, όμως είναι ο μαθηματικά σωστός τρόπος.


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή, η Ελλάδα (δηλαδή οι Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι, δηλαδή εμείς), για ίδια υπόθεση υποχρεώθηκε να πληρώσει από 6.000 ευρώ σε 11 προσφεύγοντες, και 2.000 ευρώ δικαστική δαπάνη.


Καταδίκη της Ελλάδας για τον αποκλεισμό παιδιών Ρομά από σχολεία στις Σοφάδες Καρδίτσας

Η απόφαση στα γαλλικά, εδώ. 

Πολύ μ' αρέσει αυτό που πληρώνουμε από τους φόρους μας το μπαϊράκι των γονιών. Θα μ' άρεσε περισσότερο βέβαια αν πλήρωναν οι ίδιοι. Μαζί τους και οι υπάλληλοι του Υπουργείου Παιδείας, ο δήμαρχος της περιοχής κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2013)

Μήπως θα μπορούσε να γίνει έστω και τώρα; Το ελληνικό κράτος να μετακυλίσει το πρόστιμο στους υπεύθυνους της υπόθεσης;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 30, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω να προβλέπεται νομική διαδικασία για να μετατίθενται τα πρόστιμα στους υπευθύνους, με την έννοια των συγκεκριμένων ατόμων που έκαναν τις συγκεκριμένες επιλογές. Εν προκειμένω υπεύθυνο θεωρήθηκε το ελληνικό κράτος, και πληρώνει αυτό - δηλαδή όλοι εμείς. Δεν πληρώνουν οι συγκεκριμένοι δημόσιοι λειτουργοί στην ολιγωρία των οποίων οφείλεται η καταδίκη του ελληνικού κράτους. 

Το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να υποστούν κάποιες κυρώσεις οι άμεσα υπεύθυνοι - πειθαρχική ποινή, υποβιβασμό, διαθεσιμότητα, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς. Αλλά να πληρώσουν εκείνοι το πρόστιμο, δεν νομίζω να προβλέπεται από κάποια διαδικασία.


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2013)

Δεν είναι απλώς ολιγωρία. Διαμαρτυρήθηκαν οι γονείς που τα σχολεία ήταν ανοιχτά και στα παιδιά των Ρομά και οι φαεινοί εγκέφαλοι της περιοχής είχαν την ιδέα να απομονώσουν τα παιδιά. Και φυσικά δεν προβλέπεται από διαδικασία το να πληρώσουν το πρόστιμο. Σιγά μην δεχτούν οι εκάστοτε υπεύθυνοι την πιθανότητα να επωμιστούν, για παράδειγμα, τα πρόστιμα που πληρώνουμε στην ΕΕ επειδή καθυστερούμε να ενσωματώσουμε την κοινοτική νομοθεσία (όπως θα πληρώσουμε για το αντιρατσιστικό, ας πούμε) ή επειδή δεν την εφαρμόζουμε (επειδή για παράδειγμα δεν αναγνωρίζουμε την ισοτιμία των πανεπιστημίων της ΕΕ και βάζουμε τους ανθρώπους να δίνουν στο ΔΟΑΤΑΠ).


----------

